# Weekly Competition 2022-45



## Mike Hughey (Nov 8, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U R' U2 F R U' F U' F' U2 R
*2. *R U' R' U R' F U' R U2 R2 U'
*3. *U R' F' U2 F2 U' F' U' R U' R
*4. *U2 R' U2 F U F U' F U' F U2
*5. *U' R U' R2 U' R2 U2 F' U2 R' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 U2 L R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L D' R' F U' L' F L2 B D F
*2. *L2 U2 R' D2 B2 D2 R' B2 D F' U' F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L
*3. *B' L2 D2 F' D2 U2 R2 L' D' L2 U R' F U' L2 U' B' F
*4. *D2 R' B' U' L D' F' L' D2 B R2 F D2 B U2 R2 D2 R2 L
*5. *F' U2 R2 U' F2 D2 L2 D F2 R F' U R' D2 B F' D' R B

*4x4x4*
*1. *L U F' D B2 F2 U' B2 R2 D L2 B2 F2 D2 B L R F D2 F2 R Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 U2 R' Uw2 F2 L F' Rw2 Uw' F2 L F R Rw Uw U L Fw' R D2
*2. *D U F' L D2 U2 B R B2 U2 L R U2 B2 L' U2 D' R U Rw2 Uw2 F' D' Fw2 U R2 B Uw2 D Rw' Uw2 Rw D B' Rw2 L R Uw Rw D Fw2
*3. *D' F2 D' F2 D' L2 R2 U' R2 L' D' R2 D2 B L' R2 U2 Fw2 D' Rw2 L' Uw2 Fw2 R2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 L Fw' D U2 B' Uw2 B L Fw D Rw D' B Uw'
*4. *R U2 F2 L B2 R D2 R F2 R B' R U F2 L2 U' L B D L2 Uw2 F' Uw2 Fw2 D Rw2 R2 F U F R2 L' D2 Rw' Uw2 Rw' L' Fw' R Fw' R Uw L' U'
*5. *B2 D U' R' U' R' U2 B R' F' D2 F2 L' U2 L U2 R2 D2 F2 R' Uw2 Fw2 B' R2 D2 Rw2 F' U' F' Uw2 R2 U2 Rw' D2 B' R' Fw2 Rw' Uw Fw R' Uw R2 Fw2 U'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw2 F' Bw' Rw2 R2 F Bw' Dw Uw2 D2 Lw' Bw2 B' L' Rw' B2 Fw Lw Bw2 L Uw' Fw Dw2 Uw' B2 F' D Fw' Dw2 Fw' Bw2 L' Rw R2 Bw2 Uw2 R' B Lw' Bw' R2 Fw Lw' Bw2 B' R Bw D B2 Dw' L Uw Bw' F Uw' U' L U' B2 Uw
*2. *Lw' Dw2 Fw Bw2 D' R2 F2 D2 B' U2 Lw' Rw2 F' D' F2 Fw Dw2 F L' R B2 Fw2 Lw2 R2 Bw L2 Bw L Dw' B2 U' Bw B D Dw Rw B Uw F' D Lw2 L' U' Bw' U' Rw2 U Dw' F Uw' L2 D' Fw2 U' B Rw' U Rw' Fw' L
*3. *Fw F' B2 Dw' D2 R2 Fw D2 U2 Lw Fw F2 Rw' Lw2 U2 Fw' Uw2 U L' Uw2 Lw L2 Dw U R2 Bw' R' Bw' Rw' F2 Fw B' D2 Bw L' F Bw2 Fw R' Bw' D2 Rw' R Uw' Lw R2 D2 Uw2 Bw2 R' L Lw' B R D2 Dw' Uw2 R Rw2 B2
*4. *R2 Dw' R' Lw' L Rw2 Fw' B2 Dw U' D' B Uw' Lw' Uw' F Bw D Fw F' Rw' B' F' Dw Rw' Uw' Lw' R2 U' D2 Bw' U2 R2 Rw B Uw R' Lw2 Dw Rw' Fw' D' F R' U' Fw' Lw' R Uw' Rw' Bw' Lw' U B' L Dw2 R' Dw D' R
*5. *Dw2 L Bw U Lw' D2 U' Uw L' Rw B' Bw' F' U' D2 R2 L' Uw2 F2 B D Dw2 R' U2 D' L Lw2 Rw U' L' Uw Dw' L2 Lw Uw2 Dw B L Uw2 Lw2 Fw' Dw Lw U2 Uw' Rw2 B2 D2 B R2 Lw B U' L2 Bw' D' Dw Bw' R U

*6x6x6*
*1. *B' Lw' L2 B U2 Bw2 L' Rw' U Rw F2 Rw' Uw2 F' 3Fw2 B2 Dw 3Fw' Uw D2 U2 3Fw D' L' B' 3Fw R' B2 F' Lw Rw' Dw L R2 Lw 3Rw' 3Uw U2 3Rw' Uw U2 R' Bw2 U2 F R' 3Uw2 Lw2 U R2 Fw2 B D' Uw' 3Rw' Dw Fw Lw' Rw' B' L' Uw 3Rw B' 3Fw' 3Rw Lw2 U Uw' D' R' D B' D Bw' Uw' Dw2 F R 3Uw
*2. *F2 3Rw Lw' Rw2 U2 Dw' F2 3Rw' Dw' Fw' B Uw L Fw2 3Rw R B2 3Fw2 U 3Fw' L' D Rw' L' Lw2 U' Uw F2 3Rw2 Uw 3Uw' 3Fw2 3Uw Fw R U Uw2 B Uw' F' D2 3Uw2 U2 Rw2 3Rw 3Uw2 Fw 3Uw F' D' F 3Fw Fw Uw' Lw' U Uw' F' 3Uw2 Bw 3Uw' Rw R U' R2 F 3Fw 3Rw' Fw2 Dw B Bw2 L2 Dw' Bw' U' 3Fw2 B2 Bw2 Lw'
*3. *Fw2 Bw F2 U2 R' 3Fw F' L Fw Dw' B2 Lw' U2 3Fw' Dw Fw2 Uw' L' 3Rw' Bw' Rw2 Uw2 L2 D' 3Uw B2 L U2 Uw2 R' Lw' Rw2 Uw2 Lw Uw' 3Fw 3Rw' U D2 3Rw2 F' Lw 3Fw2 Bw2 B' R' Uw R' 3Fw R 3Uw Dw2 3Fw' Lw Dw' B Dw F' Bw 3Fw2 Lw2 F Uw' 3Rw' B2 L' Bw2 Rw' R' Uw B2 D' 3Uw2 3Rw2 3Uw' 3Rw' B2 U2 Lw' L
*4. *D' Uw' Dw2 Rw R' 3Rw Dw F2 L2 Lw' Bw2 R Lw 3Rw D' F Bw' B Lw 3Rw2 D' B' 3Uw2 Uw Lw 3Uw2 Dw D' L' 3Rw2 D 3Fw2 Bw' U Uw D2 Bw2 D Dw U Lw' Dw' U Fw Dw2 Bw2 Dw2 L' Uw2 F R F R2 B2 F' Dw2 U' L' F2 U' R Lw2 Bw' 3Fw' Lw2 R' D2 3Fw Bw' L Lw2 Uw2 3Fw2 Rw 3Rw2 U2 B Fw 3Uw D
*5. *Uw' U2 R2 U' Fw Dw R' F' 3Uw' Uw' Lw' F R 3Uw2 U' L 3Uw F Dw2 R' L2 3Rw2 Rw2 D2 Bw' R' 3Fw B' D Fw' 3Fw' Rw' 3Fw F R' L' Rw' Dw 3Uw Fw L2 U F' R' 3Uw2 R2 D Rw2 F Fw2 Bw' 3Uw2 Bw U2 L 3Rw' Fw F Dw L Bw Dw D' 3Rw' 3Uw Rw' Lw R' Fw2 D2 Rw2 3Uw' D' Lw' F' 3Uw 3Rw Dw 3Fw B'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3Dw2 R' Dw' 3Uw' Lw2 F' 3Bw' Lw2 R 3Fw Fw' B2 L' U 3Uw' 3Dw' F' Dw Lw2 D2 Fw2 3Lw2 3Uw 3Dw B' 3Bw L R2 B F 3Lw2 Uw 3Rw' 3Lw' Dw' U Fw' 3Fw' L2 Uw' 3Rw2 3Uw' F' 3Uw D Rw' U' B 3Fw 3Lw U' L' Rw' B Uw' 3Dw2 U' L2 Bw2 U' 3Dw2 Uw D2 Dw2 3Rw 3Fw Dw' 3Uw 3Bw' Fw Rw' 3Fw2 Bw' B2 3Bw2 3Rw2 Lw2 Uw Lw' F' U2 F R D' 3Dw 3Rw' L 3Lw2 Fw' R2 B' Fw' 3Uw' R U2 D' 3Rw R' Fw L2
*2. *U' 3Fw B D Rw2 3Uw2 F 3Lw' B2 F Lw' 3Lw R2 Rw' 3Dw2 3Rw F 3Lw' B' D' Dw' 3Lw' R' Lw' Dw' Fw' 3Bw 3Rw2 Bw' L Lw 3Dw' Lw2 R 3Dw' Dw' D' Fw2 Bw2 3Uw' 3Bw' Rw' 3Bw Rw' U' Dw' Rw' 3Uw 3Lw2 Fw2 Uw F2 3Fw L' B F' Dw' 3Lw' 3Fw 3Uw 3Bw' 3Uw2 3Bw B2 Dw' L2 D2 3Dw B2 Dw2 F2 3Bw2 3Uw2 R 3Fw' Rw2 Uw' D L' U' 3Dw F Lw2 3Uw' B2 Fw' 3Uw2 3Dw2 Dw Bw2 Rw' 3Dw2 Bw' R2 3Uw2 Fw D R Lw2 Rw
*3. *3Uw 3Bw' Dw' Fw2 D Rw 3Rw F' 3Rw' 3Fw 3Lw2 L2 B' 3Lw' F 3Dw' 3Fw' Rw U2 L' D R' B F' 3Dw2 Dw Rw2 3Uw' Lw' L U' L' Fw2 U Dw2 3Fw' Bw' Rw' 3Dw 3Rw2 3Lw2 Rw B' R' 3Lw 3Dw' Dw D 3Bw2 L' 3Bw2 3Rw Lw2 3Dw' F' 3Lw2 Dw2 3Lw B 3Uw F2 Bw2 3Dw2 Fw F Uw' 3Bw' Rw2 3Fw2 F' R2 3Lw2 B 3Bw' Uw Rw Uw 3Lw2 Dw2 Fw' U Lw' U2 R2 Bw2 Fw' 3Rw' U2 3Fw2 Uw' R 3Rw' Bw2 3Bw2 3Uw2 D R2 3Uw' L Lw'
*4. *Dw 3Lw' R' Rw' Uw' L2 Fw' R' Bw2 3Fw2 3Bw' 3Lw2 F 3Uw' Lw R' U 3Uw' Uw Fw' 3Dw' Rw' R2 3Uw 3Fw' 3Rw' Rw' Bw Fw' U' 3Bw' L2 3Fw2 L2 Uw' Rw Uw 3Rw' 3Lw' 3Uw R Fw' 3Uw 3Fw2 3Rw Rw2 3Uw2 R Lw Dw2 F' 3Uw2 Lw U 3Rw 3Uw' 3Dw2 Uw U2 Fw Lw2 R 3Fw' Rw2 U L2 3Dw2 L2 3Lw' Uw2 R' 3Fw2 L' B2 Bw' Lw2 L2 F2 Rw' 3Uw' 3Bw2 3Fw2 Fw Lw2 U2 Rw' 3Bw' Dw F' L2 3Lw 3Fw2 3Uw2 U Lw2 Fw R Dw U2 Fw2
*5. *Bw2 Uw 3Fw2 3Uw2 L B' 3Dw2 3Uw' 3Bw 3Rw2 Rw2 3Uw' Uw' 3Rw2 3Uw' D' L' 3Lw' B2 L' 3Uw' R2 U2 Uw 3Bw' Fw' 3Fw Lw 3Dw B2 Lw' 3Bw2 Uw 3Bw L2 Rw R' 3Lw 3Bw Dw2 Rw' D L' 3Uw' 3Fw' Rw 3Fw' 3Uw' Dw2 3Lw2 3Bw2 Fw2 R 3Lw 3Fw' 3Rw 3Dw' Lw 3Uw' U' 3Fw Fw2 3Uw' Bw' R2 Rw' F 3Lw Uw2 3Bw2 3Fw2 Lw' F2 3Dw2 B Lw Fw 3Lw 3Bw 3Dw' Fw2 Dw2 3Dw Bw' U' 3Uw' 3Rw' 3Bw' Lw' Rw 3Bw Fw Rw' Fw2 3Fw' B' 3Rw2 L' F Fw'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R' U R' F U' F R2 F' R2 F
*2. *U R U2 R2 U' F' U R' U2 R2 U'
*3. *R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' F U' R' F U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R2 D' U2 L' F2 L' D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B' D2 R2 F R F' U2 Rw' Uw2
*2. *U2 B' D' B' U' L2 B' R' D B L2 D2 B' R2 U2 B2 R2 D B Rw' Uw'
*3. *B2 R F2 U2 L B2 L' B2 U2 F L B D2 B2 D' R D R F Rw2 Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 R D2 L' U2 D2 R F2 R B2 D2 F U B' L' R2 U' D' L2 F Uw2 Fw2 R' F2 Rw2 Uw2 R U' Rw2 L' U2 D Fw Uw2 D' B' R' D' Uw' Fw Uw Fw' Rw' F D' z y
*2. *L' B' D2 R2 L2 U' B2 D R2 L2 U L' U' F U' R2 D U B Uw2 R' Uw2 D R F2 Rw2 U' L B2 U2 L' Fw' D Fw2 D2 Fw' F2 Rw' Uw' U' Fw Rw D x' y2
*3. *L' D B D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R' D U2 R2 B2 L' U2 F2 R' U2 R U2 Fw2 D L' R2 Uw2 B2 Rw2 L B2 Rw2 B2 U L2 Fw' D' L U' Rw2 D Uw B2 Rw' Uw' R D' Rw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' Dw Lw Bw D' F' L' Rw Bw2 Rw2 L U2 Uw Rw B Lw' B2 Dw2 Lw2 Uw' L B' Fw U D B2 Lw R2 Fw Dw U Uw' D' F U' B2 Fw2 Dw2 U D2 L D U2 Uw Lw2 L Fw' Uw B Bw2 D2 Fw2 R B Dw U2 R B2 Uw Fw'
*2. *Fw B' U2 Rw' U2 Uw' F2 Dw2 Uw U2 Lw' U' Uw' L2 F' U2 L F Dw2 F2 Rw' Uw2 L D' L2 Lw2 R U' B L2 D2 Uw2 R2 D L2 R Lw2 Dw' U Fw' R' Fw2 Rw2 Fw' Uw D Fw R Rw F Lw' U L Lw' Fw' L2 U' Rw' F Bw 3Rw'
*3. *B' Dw' D L' Bw B2 D2 Dw Rw2 Uw' D' Rw' D Uw Bw' Lw' U Lw' Dw' Fw2 Uw' U' D' Fw D B2 Lw' Rw2 R' B' Uw Dw' L Fw F2 D2 U' F R Dw' D Lw2 Uw Rw' Uw L B L R' Uw' Rw2 Bw2 D' Fw2 Bw L' R' U' Uw B

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw2 B L' 3Uw' D2 R 3Rw L Rw' B2 3Fw2 Rw2 Fw 3Uw D2 3Fw2 F' Uw' 3Uw2 D2 B U2 L2 R' 3Rw D' 3Uw' F2 L2 F2 D 3Uw R L Dw Bw Uw 3Uw2 Fw2 3Fw' Rw' 3Uw Uw' Bw2 L Lw2 D2 Dw2 Bw B' 3Uw R' D' B2 U L R 3Uw B2 Bw2 R2 U2 3Rw 3Fw' B L 3Rw Fw U' F2 L' 3Rw Uw Fw2 F2 D F2 Bw Uw2 L2 x2 y'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 3Rw' Rw' Dw Uw' 3Uw U' D' Bw' Fw D2 F 3Lw 3Bw 3Rw2 B2 3Bw' U 3Lw 3Bw2 3Dw R 3Rw' L 3Lw' Bw' 3Uw Uw' 3Bw2 Dw2 3Uw2 R' Bw 3Uw2 Dw2 Rw 3Dw' F2 D' R2 Dw2 3Rw' Uw' F Dw 3Lw2 B Uw' Rw D 3Rw' 3Fw' 3Dw D Fw2 Rw' 3Dw F Fw' Dw B Dw2 Bw 3Fw' R U R2 B L' Bw F2 R' Lw B Uw' U' Bw2 3Rw' Bw Dw Rw L' B D Bw' 3Lw' Bw2 3Rw 3Bw2 3Fw2 3Uw 3Rw R Rw 3Dw2 Fw 3Uw' Bw Lw' Rw' z y

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F2 L' R2 D2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F U B2 D' F' D2 Rw'
*2. *B' R' U' B2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 B2 R' B D2 R' D' R' F2 U2 Rw' Uw'
*3. *F' D R' F2 U' L2 D2 B2 F2 D' R2 D2 B2 L2 F D B' F R U2 Rw' Uw2
*4. *U F' D' R' D' L' B2 D R2 F U2 F D2 R2 F' L2 D2 F' U' Rw' Uw2
*5. *B F U2 L2 F L2 F' U' F R' B2 D2 U L2 R' D2 U F Rw' Uw'
*6. *U2 D2 B U' B L' B' D' L2 D2 B' L2 B U2 B R' U F2 Uw2
*7. *B' F2 L2 F D2 F' D2 L2 D' F D B2 U2 R' U B D B D2 Fw' Uw'
*8. *B2 U F D F' L' U' R D' B D R2 F2 B2 U2 L B2 U2 Rw' Uw2
*9. *U B2 R' D' B R2 L2 B D' R F2 D2 B2 L' F2 R' B2 R L Fw'
*10. *U2 F2 D2 L' D2 F2 R2 F2 L' D F' U R' D' L' D F' U2 L' D2 Fw' Uw
*11. *F' R L' B2 R F' L' D' F2 L' U2 F2 B2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 U2 Fw' Uw
*12. *D2 B' D2 R F2 L2 B2 R' U2 B2 F2 R2 D' R2 F D2 F2 L' D' F2 Rw2 Uw'
*13. *D' F L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 R' U2 R' U L' U2 F' D' F2 R2 D' Fw Uw
*14. *L' F2 U2 B' F' D2 B D2 U2 L R' B L2 B D R U2 F' R' Fw' Uw'
*15. *U' B' L' B' L' B2 F2 L' R' U2 F2 U R' B F' L B2 D Rw Uw2
*16. *D B2 U B2 U L2 B2 D' F2 L2 F D R' F D2 L' U2 B' L2 D' Rw Uw
*17. *F' L B U2 L2 R' F2 R' D2 R2 U R' D' B2 U2 L2 U' L2 Fw' Uw'
*18. *U2 B2 D R2 F R F' D2 F L' F' U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F Rw
*19. *U' B2 F2 L' R2 F2 U2 R D2 U2 B' D2 F D F2 R U2 B R Fw'
*20. *F' B D L D2 F R2 D' F U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F' B' D' Fw' Uw2
*21. *U' B2 L' U' F U' B D R2 L' B2 R2 F2 L D2 L F2 D2 B U' Rw' Uw
*22. *D' L' B2 R U B' D2 F' L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 U2 L2 D Fw' Uw
*23. *U' R' D' R' F' D2 B2 L U R D2 R2 D' B2 U2 D B2 L' Fw
*24. *B U' F2 D R B D L2 U2 R L2 F2 D2 R F2 D L B' L2 Fw
*25. *U' D' F2 D F' R2 F2 B2 R F R L B2 L D2 L' F2 D2 B2 Rw' Uw'
*26. *U2 F R B2 D2 L2 B2 L F2 U2 R' B2 R' B2 U' B F2 D B2 R' Fw Uw'
*27. *U' D' F D B2 D R' U2 F B R2 F L2 F' R2 B U2 L2 R B2 Rw2 Uw'
*28. *L' U' R2 D2 U2 B2 L' D2 L2 F2 R F2 U2 L' U' B R F L R' Uw
*29. *R U R' D' B2 D2 L2 B' U2 F D2 F' D' R' D2 U' L B L Uw
*30. *B L B2 U' R2 D L' U R' F2 D2 R U2 D2 L' D2 R' D2 B' R' Uw'
*31. *B' R2 B2 F' U2 R2 F2 D R B2 F2 R2 B U L R2 B2 D Rw
*32. *L2 U2 B F2 D2 F' R2 B' R' F' U2 R' F' R D' U' R U L2 Fw'
*33. *B L' B2 U' F L B2 L' F2 L D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 U B2 Rw2 Uw'
*34. *D' U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F' R2 U2 F R U B' U B' R D' U' Rw2 Uw'
*35. *U F2 U B2 D2 U' F2 L2 F' D2 F2 D' R' F' U R U B R Fw'
*36. *U F2 L2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 F' U2 R D B2 F L2 B2 R B' L2 Fw Uw2
*37. *B' U2 B D R' F2 L B' D' B U2 R2 L2 U2 R2 F D' R2 Uw'
*38. *L2 U2 B D R2 B D2 L2 F2 D2 B L U R2 U B2 U2 F Rw Uw
*39. *L B2 D' R F D' B L D' F R2 F U2 B D2 L U2 Fw Uw2
*40. *F D2 R2 D B2 D2 U' R2 U2 B' L B' D B D' L2 B' F U Rw2 Uw2
*41. *U F2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 U B' U' B D2 F L F' U R' U Rw Uw2
*42. *B L R2 B' U2 B' L2 F D2 F' D2 F' R' D U' L D' R2 U' B' Uw
*43. *B' U2 B' U2 F' L2 F2 R2 F2 U' F' R' U2 B2 D F' U R2 D2 Fw Uw'
*44. *B R F B2 U' B' U' B L' U R2 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 D' B2 R U' Rw'
*45. *F2 D2 U B2 R2 U B2 U' F2 R2 B' D F2 R U' R D2 B D2 Fw Uw
*46. *F D F' L' B2 D2 R2 D2 L' B2 D2 U L U2 R D2 B' D2 F' Rw Uw2
*47. *F L U B' R D' L B L2 F L2 F2 L' B2 L D2 L U2 R Fw Uw2
*48. *R' B' F' L2 U2 B2 L2 B' L2 U2 R' B2 L' R2 D F2 U' B R Fw' Uw'
*49. *U' R2 B2 U B2 U' L2 D U F D L' F L F' R B' U2 F D Rw' Uw
*50. *B2 L F' U L F B' R F B2 R U2 B' D2 B L2 F L2 B Rw' Uw2
*51. *U' R F' R2 L F' R2 D B' R2 U2 D F2 D2 B2 U' L D2 Fw
*52. *R' U2 L F2 D' R' D' L B D' F2 R2 U2 B2 R' L2 U2 R' Fw' Uw'
*53. *L' B U' L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 B' U L F2 R' B D' F2 D2 U' Rw' Uw2
*54. *D2 F' D' B2 L2 D2 F2 L' U2 B2 U2 R B' L2 R U' R' B' U2 F' Rw' Uw'
*55. *F D' B2 R' L2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 B D2 L D2 B L2 F2 Rw Uw2
*56. *U B2 L2 R2 U B2 U R2 B L2 B' F L' U R' B F' L' D2 Rw' Uw'
*57. *U2 L D2 L F2 L D2 L2 B D2 R U L' R' U' B D2 U R' Fw' Uw
*58. *F2 D' B R2 D2 R U2 B2 D2 B2 L U B2 D2 L D2 L2 U F' Uw
*59. *D R2 B2 U2 B2 D R2 U' L2 U2 R' B2 D' L B L' R F' R2 D' Fw Uw'
*60. *R2 U' B' L' F R2 U D2 R' U2 R B2 U2 D2 L' U2 R2 D R F Rw' Uw'
*61. *F' U2 R' B' D2 B2 D' L2 R2 B2 U R' U' R' F' L D' F' R' Uw2
*62. *R' F L B2 D U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D' R D2 U2 B' R2 D2 B2 D' F' Rw' Uw2
*63. *U2 R U D2 F2 L D2 R' D2 F2 U2 F' L R' B2 D2 B' U' B' Rw
*64. *L' U R' L' B R2 U2 B D2 F U B' D2 B' R2 F' B' L2 Fw' Uw
*65. *L2 B L2 F' D2 R2 B L' U F' B' U2 B' L2 U2 R2 B' L2 Fw Uw
*66. *R' B L F' D' L2 D R' L U2 B2 U2 B2 L U2 D F' R F' Rw Uw2
*67. *D L2 D2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 R' D L2 R2 F' L' U L2 B' D2 B2 Uw'
*68. *R' L D2 R2 F L U2 L2 D' L F2 B2 L' U2 F2 L2 D2 L' D2 Fw'
*69. *D L' U2 L' D2 R U2 L' R D' R B' U B2 F L' B' D U2 Fw Uw2
*70. *L2 U2 F L2 U2 L' U2 L U2 L' D2 U2 B R2 F2 L D' R2 D' Rw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B' F U2 L2 F' U2 F D2 U' R' B D2 L' R' D' U R B' D
*2. *L D F' B' U R' D L2 B U' R' B2 D F2 L2 U' F2
*3. *L B U2 F U' F' L D2 R2 B L' U2 L' U2 R2 U2 L' F2 R2
*4. *F' L' U2 L2 F' D' L' B' R B2 D2 R' B2 R2 B2 D2 L' D2 L' U'
*5. *R2 F' R2 F' R2 B2 L2 B U' F U F L2 U F' D B2 L U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U2 L D2 R D2 R' F2 U2 R D2 F' U R' B2 F2 L' B L' B'
*2. *U B F2 D2 B U2 L2 F' L' D B2 L2 B L2 F2 L' R2 D2
*3. *F2 L F2 B2 U2 D' F' B2 L2 U D' L2 D' R2 F2 D2 R B U
*4. *B2 R' B' R U2 R B2 F2 L' R B2 D' L' U' R B' U' B2 D'
*5. *R2 B R U' R L2 U2 L2 D' F' R2 F2 U2 F2 R U2 L' F2 U2 R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B D2 F2 R' B2 L2 U2 R D2 F L' D' R2 B2 U R F R D'
*2. *R D L2 U2 B' U2 B2 D2 F L2 D R2 B U R2 B' U2 L' U2
*3. *D' L D2 U2 F L2 F R2 B F2 R2 B' R B R2 U' L2 D' F'
*4. *F' L' U B' D F U2 R2 B F2 R' U2 F2 L' B2 R2 F' U'
*5. *L2 D2 B R' D2 L2 B2 D' L2 D U' R D' B' U R2 D' R'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D' F' R' F R' D B F2 R' D2 R L F2 R D2 R F2 U' F2 D' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U' L2 U F2 U F2 D' B2 U2 R' F U2 L F2 U F' R' B R' B R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D2 F R' D' R2 F2 D' F D' B' D2 L' B2 R2 D2 F2 R D2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R U2 R' U R' F R U' R' U2 F
*3. *D' L2 R2 F2 D' L2 D R2 B2 R' D2 L' F' D L' R2 B' U2 R'
*4. *B U2 L F2 R' U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 U F D F' L2 R' Rw2 Uw2 F L Fw2 R Fw2 Uw2 D2 R D2 R2 D2 Uw L2 Uw U2 F' R2 Fw Uw' L' F' D Rw2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U' R U2 R2 F U' F R' U' F' U2
*3. *U' L F B L' D' F' D F R' L U2 B U2 F2 R2 F U2 D2
*4. *D F2 L R2 B2 R' B' D B D2 B F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F' R2 B R2 Rw2 F' Uw2 Fw2 B L B Rw2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 U2 L' U Fw2 B' L2 Uw' Fw' U Rw' Fw' Uw2 U
*5. *F' Fw' L2 D U2 Dw' F2 U' Fw Dw' Lw Rw R' U Uw' B Dw2 U' Rw2 D Lw2 U' Uw' R Bw Dw2 L2 Dw' B2 D Uw2 Rw Bw2 Lw F2 Rw' Uw2 U2 Bw2 Lw' Uw Bw2 U2 R Bw' F Lw F2 L' Lw Bw2 L2 Bw' D' B D Uw Lw' R2 Fw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U R2 U' R2 U2 F' U' F R2 U2 R'
*3. *U2 R' U2 L D2 L D2 L2 F2 B L R' B2 U L D R2 D2 U2 B'
*4. *L' U L2 U2 B2 U2 D' B2 U' R D B2 L' F' U' B' U2 F' Rw2 U F2 Rw2 L Uw2 L' D R2 L' Uw2 D2 Fw' D2 B' D' Rw2 B' Uw B L Uw Fw' D Fw2
*5. *Fw Uw2 R Rw2 B Rw U Lw U2 Fw' Bw D2 U' Dw' Bw' U Bw U2 D' Lw' Bw' Rw Lw2 Dw U' Uw' Fw' U2 Lw' Uw' L' Uw F2 Lw' Fw2 B F' U Dw' F Rw' D Lw R' Dw Uw2 Fw' Rw2 U2 L2 Bw' B Rw2 Lw2 F' Bw2 R2 L2 Dw2 Rw2
*6. *L' Uw' Dw2 Lw' L' 3Rw R 3Fw Dw2 Fw 3Fw2 Dw2 Uw2 Lw' 3Fw2 3Rw Uw Rw2 3Rw2 Uw R U2 D2 F' D2 Dw 3Rw U R 3Rw2 F' Dw' 3Uw L' Uw2 U' 3Uw' Dw' R2 L2 U2 L Lw2 Rw' B2 Rw2 R2 3Rw' 3Fw Fw R' D U2 3Fw Bw2 D2 L2 Dw' Uw' Fw2 Rw Lw 3Uw F2 3Rw2 3Uw' D' B2 3Rw U Lw2 Rw2 3Fw F Fw' Dw2 D' 3Fw' U' Uw

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' U2 F R U R2 F U' R2 U'
*3. *L B' F2 R2 D R2 U2 F2 U2 L' R' D2 B R U2 F' D' B'
*4. *B2 R' D R2 F2 B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' F' B2 L2 D R B2 U' Rw2 D' Rw2 R Fw2 F2 D Fw2 F2 R' D2 R2 Fw' Rw2 U' Rw2 Uw Fw' F2 Rw D' Fw' B' L'
*5. *L2 F2 L U Bw2 F R2 Bw' F Uw' Lw2 Bw Uw D2 Bw2 D Uw2 F2 Lw' F2 R' D2 Rw' L2 Fw2 Lw' L2 R' B2 F2 L' R Rw' Bw' Rw L2 F Rw' Dw' Rw' R L2 D2 L' R2 Bw' Rw' L Fw' L2 Fw2 B2 D2 Dw2 F' L Bw R Bw Rw
*6. *R' B2 L' 3Fw2 Rw' 3Uw F' Bw' Fw' 3Rw Lw2 F2 3Uw2 R' 3Fw' Uw2 Bw2 Fw2 3Uw' L 3Fw Dw2 Rw2 Fw' Lw' 3Uw 3Rw2 Dw2 Lw2 B2 Uw2 3Uw' 3Fw B' 3Uw Bw2 Uw B' F' Rw2 3Fw2 Lw2 U' Dw2 Lw2 F Rw2 3Fw2 Fw D' L' U Lw Dw R2 Bw2 Fw2 U B' Uw2 3Fw Fw' Rw2 U2 B2 3Fw' 3Uw' Uw' Rw' L 3Uw2 3Fw' Dw2 U L2 R 3Fw' U2 Dw L2
*7. *Rw 3Lw2 Uw Fw 3Dw' L' Bw' U' R2 Rw Dw2 3Uw D Uw' 3Dw2 3Lw2 3Dw 3Bw Rw2 3Lw2 Uw' Fw2 R U' Dw' 3Bw' 3Dw2 Fw2 Dw2 3Rw2 U' Fw Bw2 L 3Fw 3Bw2 F 3Lw' R2 F' Bw' Dw U2 Bw D Fw' B' Bw 3Rw 3Fw Uw2 3Lw L2 3Rw2 D2 Dw 3Lw2 3Dw D B' 3Bw2 R2 3Rw' L2 U Uw 3Fw2 Fw' B U' L 3Rw2 B2 F2 Lw' 3Fw' Uw R' 3Uw' Rw2 Bw' L' 3Lw2 Fw' 3Fw2 Bw2 Rw' D' B' 3Dw 3Bw D Dw' Rw' Dw' 3Uw 3Dw2 L' Uw' Bw2

*Clock*
*1. *UR2- DR5+ DL5- UL4+ U0+ R3- D2+ L1+ ALL4+ y2 U3+ R4- D4+ L5+ ALL2- UR DR DL
*2. *UR5+ DR0+ DL4+ UL6+ U0+ R1- D0+ L4- ALL4- y2 U1+ R4- D4- L0+ ALL4+ DL UL
*3. *UR3- DR5- DL1+ UL4+ U6+ R6+ D2+ L1- ALL2+ y2 U1- R3+ D4- L3+ ALL2+ DR DL
*4. *UR5+ DR1- DL0+ UL3+ U1+ R5+ D5+ L3- ALL1+ y2 U5- R2+ D5- L6+ ALL6+ UL
*5. *UR4+ DR5+ DL2- UL6+ U4- R1- D4+ L2- ALL3- y2 U4+ R5- D0+ L5- ALL6+ UR DR DL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' B R' B L R' B U' B R' L l' b
*2. *B' R U' R' L B R L U B' U u l' r
*3. *R' L' R' L' R L' R' U' R' L B' u r
*4. *R' B' R U' L' B' R' U R' L' U r' b
*5. *R' B L' R U B L' B R B L' l' r' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,5) / (3,6) / (0,3) / (4,-2) / (0,-3) / (3,-1) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (-5,0) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (3,0) / (-2,0) / (-3,0)
*2. *(0,-1) / (-5,4) / (-3,0) / (5,-4) / (-5,-5) / (3,0) / (0,-4) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (2,0) / (2,0) / (2,-3) / (6,0)
*3. *(1,0) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,-5) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (0,-1) / (0,-2) / (0,-4) / (-2,-4) / (-2,0)
*4. *(-2,3) / (0,3) / (-4,-1) / (-5,-5) / (6,0) / (0,-4) / (-3,-3) / (-5,0) / (0,-2) / (-2,0) / (0,-5) / (4,-3) / (0,-2)
*5. *(-5,0) / (6,-3) / (2,5) / (1,-5) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (-2,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-5) / (-4,-4) / (3,0) / (0,-2)

*Skewb*
*1. *L U L U L' R' L' R' B L' B
*2. *R U L R' U B' R' B' L' U R
*3. *U L U' L' B U R' U B' L' U'
*4. *U L R L' B R' B' L R' U' R
*5. *R B U R B' U' B' R U' B' U'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *F2 R U2 R2' L' BR R flip R2 U L' BL BR2 U2 BL L2' U F2' R2' F2' R U F2' U R2' F' U2 F'
*2. *R2 L2 flip BL' BR2 U L BR2' R2 BR2 flip U R2' L2' F2' BR2 R2 BR' BL' L2' U F2' U2 F U2 F' U F2 U R2 U2' F2'
*3. *R2 L' flip U2 R2' BL2 L2' F BL U' BL flip U F L2 U2 R' F2' BR2' BL2 L U F R2 U2' R2' U' R U R' F2' U2 F'
*4. *flip U2 F2 L BL U' BR2 U' BL flip U' F' U R2 BL2' U BL' L2 R F2' U' F2' U2' R2' U' F U2 R U F2
*5. *F' flip U2 BL2 U' R2' BR R2 F2' U2 flip U R2' BR2' U' BL2' BR' R2' U2' L' U2 F2 U' F2 U2' F' R' U F2' R2 U' R' F2

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U R' F' R2 U' R2 U' F R' U2 R
*3. *L' R2 F D2 F D2 R2 F2 D2 B' R U R' B2 U F' L B' U'
*4. *R D U2 R2 U L2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 L D R2 L2 B R2 D' F2 R Uw2 Fw2 D B' F' Uw2 F2 D U2 B' Rw2 B2 Rw D' R B L Uw Rw2 D' B' Rw' Fw' Rw2
*5. *F' R B2 F2 R2 U2 Dw Bw2 U2 Lw Dw' L B Fw2 U F U' Rw' Uw2 Dw Rw2 L' Bw U' Bw2 Rw B Dw2 B' Fw2 R' B2 U2 Lw2 Fw2 Dw2 F' Dw' L2 Bw' F' Uw F2 D' Lw' Rw2 U F2 Fw2 U' Bw' B Uw Bw2 Uw2 U' L Dw Rw' B'
*OH. *R2 F' D' R' L2 U' R U F R' U2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 R2
*Clock. *UR2- DR0+ DL1+ UL2+ U2+ R5- D6+ L4- ALL2+ y2 U2+ R6+ D1- L1+ ALL3+ UR DR DL UL
*Mega. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *L U B R' U' R B' U' R' U' R u l' r' b
*Square-1. *(-2,3) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (5,-4) / (3,-3) / (0,-3) / (-5,0) / (-3,-3) / (-1,-2) / (2,0) / (6,-4) / (0,-2)
*Skewb. *L R U' B' R L' U R U R U

*Redi Cube*
*1. *l r R F' R b r b' f L' F' L B' F' R'
*2. *r' b l f' r b' f l L' B' L' R B' R B F
*3. *B' F R' f F' r b' r f L' B R' F' L R' B' F R
*4. *B L' b' l' b r b' l' L' B R' F' L' R B F
*5. *l r b f r' b' f B R' F' R B' F R B' R

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Lw' L R Lw' B' Rw Bw' R' Uw R' B Rw' Lw Uw Bw' Rw' Lw' Rw' Uw' r
*2. *U Rw' L Uw' Rw B' Lw U B' Uw L Uw' Lw' Uw' Rw' Bw Lw Uw l' r b
*3. *Uw L' Bw B Lw U Rw L' R B Lw' U Uw Rw' Lw Rw Lw Rw Bw Rw' Uw' u' l r' b
*4. *Lw' U B' Lw B Lw Uw' L' R' B Lw Uw' Lw' Uw Lw Bw Uw Lw' Rw' u' b'
*5. *L' Rw Uw' U' Rw' L' Bw B Lw' U' Rw Lw Bw' Rw' Lw' Bw Lw'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D R U R U L2 U L D R U R2 D L D L U2 R D L2 U R3 D L D L D R U L2 D R U2 L D2 R U2
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U2 R2 U L D R D L2 U R2 D L D L U3 L D2 R U2 R D3 R U L2 U2 L D R3 D L2 D L U2 R U L D R D2 R U L
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U L D R U R D L U R2 D L D2 L U L U2 R2 D2 R U L D2 R U L2 D R U L U L U R2 D L D L U2 R3 D3
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D L U R2 U R U L D L U R D2 R U2 L D L2 D R2 U L2 U R D L D R D R U2 R D2 L U2 L D R U2 L D R2 D L2 D
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R2 U R U L D L2 D R3 U3 L D2 L U2 R D L2 U R D L D2 R2 U R U L3 D2 R U R2 D L U R U L2 D R2 U

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D2 L F2 L2 B2 L2 R' U2 R2 D R' U' L' F L2 R' U' L2 B' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D L' B' F2 D2 F D2 L2 B2 R2 F' U' L2 B' U2 F2 L D R' D2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L R2 U B2 D' F2 D R2 B2 U2 F' R B' D' R2 B2 L2 R2 B U R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F R2 F2 D' B U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 F' U L' B F R2 U' B R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F L F L' B' L B' D' R F' D2 L2 B2 R F2 B2 U2 F' D2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *R F2 U' L2 B L' D2 F2 B' U' L2 D2 R L2 U2 L D
*2. *D B2 R2 U F D' L F' D2 B2 U2 L U2 R B2 U2 F' R2 D
*3. *F2 U B' L2 D' R2 U R2 B2 F2 U' L2 R B2 F2 D U' B' D2 L
*4. *D' L' F D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 F L U' L U R' D2 U'
*5. *B2 U' B2 D2 B2 D B2 U2 R D R D2 L R2 U2 L2 B F2 R2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UL UF UL UB UR UF UR UL UF UB UL UB UR UF UL LB UB UR UF UR UL LB UB LB RF UR UF UB UL UF RB UR RB UR UB UR LF UL UF UR UB UR RB LF UF LF DB DR RB DR DB RB DF DL DR DB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB RF- DB- DR RF+ DB+ UR+ UF UR+2 DB+ DL LF+2 DB+2 UB+2 DR+2 RB+2 DF+ LF UL+ DF+
*2. * UF UL UB UR UF UB UR UF UB UR UF UR UF UL UB RF UF UR UL LB UB UL LB UB UR UF RF RB LF UF UR UL UB UR UL UB UL LF DB LB DB DL DR RB UB LB UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UR+ UF UR LF RB+2 DB RB+ DL+ DF+2 DL DF+2
*3. * UR UF UR UF UB UR UL UF UL UB UR UF UL UB LB UB UL RF UR UF UL UB UL UB LB UL UF RF RB LF UL UB UR UF UB UR UL UF UL UB RB LF DL DF UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB RF- DB- DR RF+ DB+ UR+2 UB LB-2 RF UR+ DF UF-2 UL LB+2
*4. * UF UR UF UR UB UR UF UB UL UF UB UR UB LB UL UF UB UR LB RF UR UB UL LB UL UF RF UF RF RB UB UR RB LF UL UF UB UR LF UF UR RB DB RB UR UF DF LF UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB RB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- RB+ UB UL+2 UF+ UL+2 RB+
*5. * UF UB UR UL UF UL UB UR UF UB UR UB UL UF UB LB RF UF UL LB UL UB LB RF UR UB UL UF RB UR RF UR RF UF LF UF UR UB UL RB UR UB DL LB UB UR RF LF DB DR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UF RF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- DF RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- LB+ UL UF- LB+2 DL+2 LF+ DL+ DR+ DB DR+2 UR UF UR+

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *U' L U L' F R U R' U' F' L BL' B' U' B U BL U F' U L R' F R' L U R U' L' U' BR' U R' F L' BR' BL
*2. *F' R' F' R D BR R BR' R' D' R L' R' U' R U L R' L U' F L' U F' L F L U L' U D' BR' D BL BR' D' BL' F'
*3. *F' R F' L' U' R' U R L R' D R BR R' BR' D' F R' F' U R F' U L F' L U R' L U BL' BR' D' R F' BL R'
*4. *R F R L' R' U' R U L R BR' F' D' F D BR R F' R F' U F R' L U' F R L U L' B R' BL' U BL' B' R F'
*5. *F' BR' D' F' D F BR F L' U' R' U R L R F' R' F' L' U' L' R U F' R F' L R F' R' U BR' R D' L BL' L'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 15, 2022)

Results for week 45: Congratulations to Luke Garrett, EDDDY, and BradenTheMagician!

*2x2x2*(218)
1.  1.08 Legomanz
2.  1.16 Charles Jerome
3.  1.21 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  1.45 Luke Garrett
5.  1.48 Danny Morgan
6.  1.53 MichaelNielsen
7.  1.54 TipsterTrickster 
8.  1.59 Caíque crispim
9.  1.63 CornerTwisted
10.  1.71 fdskljgrie
11.  1.82 tom0989123
12.  1.89 Redicubeman
13.  1.96 Theo Goluboff
14.  2.02 darrensaito
14.  2.02 tsutt099
16.  2.06 Jge
17.  2.22 DhruvA
18.  2.32 Cody_Caston
19.  2.33 Shaun Mack
20.  2.36 Jude_Stradtner
20.  2.36 AidanNoogie
22.  2.38 Ryan Pilat
23.  2.41 Brendyn Dunagan
24.  2.51 DLXCubing
25.  2.53 arquillian
25.  2.53 Mattia Pasquini
27.  2.54 Boris McCoy
28.  2.56 EDDDY
29.  2.61 lilwoaji
29.  2.61 Parke187
31.  2.62 AustinReed
32.  2.64 Ash Black
32.  2.64 Camerone Chin
34.  2.65 2018KEAR02
35.  2.68 gruuby
36.  2.76 asiahyoo1997
36.  2.76 agradess2
38.  2.77 BradenTheMagician
39.  2.83 Tues
40.  2.87 MCuber
40.  2.87 AmyCubes_
42.  2.88 derk
43.  2.90 Oliver Pällo
44.  2.95 DGCubes
45.  2.99 TheCubingAddict980
46.  3.00 Max C.
47.  3.04 abhijat
47.  3.04 AndyMok
49.  3.05 SpiFunTastic
50.  3.06 nigelthecuber
51.  3.10 sigalig
52.  3.11 Labano
53.  3.13 KarlJagiel
54.  3.16 Kaedenthecuber
55.  3.19 Timona
56.  3.21 2017LAMB06
56.  3.21 Tonester
58.  3.25 parkertrager
59.  3.31 thecubemaster23
60.  3.33 Triangles_are_cubers
60.  3.33 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
60.  3.33 mihnea3000
63.  3.34 Cubing Mania
64.  3.36 Kgr
65.  3.37 KDJ
65.  3.37 Antto Pitkänen
65.  3.37 eyeballboi
68.  3.38 ichcubegerne
69.  3.42 Cubey_Tube
69.  3.42 Jakub D
71.  3.45 Adam Chodyniecki
71.  3.45 hyn
73.  3.48 Sub1Hour
74.  3.50 cuberswoop
74.  3.50 CodingCuber
76.  3.51 Dabmachine1
77.  3.52 Cale S
78.  3.56 Puppet09
79.  3.57 Nevan J
80.  3.58 BradyLawrence
80.  3.58 InfinityCuber324
82.  3.61 DynaXT
83.  3.65 rdurette10
84.  3.66 Ontricus
84.  3.66 jameschng
86.  3.67 Logan2017DAYR01
86.  3.67 Fred Lang
88.  3.69 Kacper Jędrzejuk
89.  3.74 jcuber213
90.  3.76 stanley chapel
90.  3.76 Burrito
92.  3.78 Shadowjockey
93.  3.83 Ordway Persyn
94.  3.87 Isaiah The Scott
95.  3.89 ARSCubing
96.  3.90 bluishshark
97.  3.92 Kyle Ho
98.  3.93 Sawyer
99.  3.94 Calcube
100.  3.95 Liam Wadek
101.  3.96 Koen van Aller
102.  3.98 Swagrid
103.  4.03 Cubelet
103.  4.03 Magma Cubing
105.  4.08 aarush vasanadu
106.  4.15 Bigcubesrule
107.  4.17 lumes2121
108.  4.20 hotufos
108.  4.20 Fisko
108.  4.20 TheReasonableCuber
111.  4.21 weatherman223
112.  4.24 VectorCubes
112.  4.24 FentheGoat
114.  4.25 Nitin Kumar 2018
115.  4.27 Trexrush1
116.  4.28 CubeLub3r
116.  4.28 DanielCubes
118.  4.29 Nong Quoc Khanh
118.  4.29 Paradox4
120.  4.31 Utkarsh Ashar
121.  4.33 cubeth
122.  4.37 Henry13
123.  4.39 WizardCM
124.  4.40 JacobLittleton
125.  4.41 juanixxds
126.  4.42 d2polld
127.  4.49 AidenCubes
128.  4.54 Jammy
128.  4.54 FishTalons
130.  4.57 midnightcuberx
131.  4.58 Poorcuber09
132.  4.59 Clock_Enthusiast
132.  4.59 NicsMunari
134.  4.60 Mr_Man_I_Am
135.  4.62 sqAree
136.  4.64 yoyoyobank3
137.  4.76 Poketube6681
138.  4.77 P.Love
139.  4.79 Jack Law
140.  4.81 KellanTheCubingCoder
141.  4.99 Topher_
141.  4.99 KingWilwin16
143.  5.02 Ravman
144.  5.03 Noob's Cubes
145.  5.12 DaTornadoKarateCuber
146.  5.14 floqualmie
147.  5.15 Abram Grimsley
148.  5.16 Johnathan Young
149.  5.17 Hyperion
150.  5.19 That1Cuber
150.  5.19 EthanMCuber
152.  5.28 Meanjuice
153.  5.29 Ianwubby
154.  5.30 samuel roveran
155.  5.39 edcuberrules8473
156.  5.41 InlandEmpireCuber
157.  5.47 SpeedCubeLegend17
158.  5.59 JohnDaCuber
159.  5.63 Bogdan
160.  5.64 Panagiotis Christopoulos
161.  5.74 Qzinator
162.  5.83 Rubik01
162.  5.83 White KB
164.  6.09 WTFperm
165.  6.15 Cubing_Paddy
166.  6.28 tavery343
167.  6.31 CuberMan28
168.  6.39 Cube for Thewan
169.  6.45 pb_cuber
170.  6.51 rlnninja44
171.  6.55 helloimcubedup
172.  6.58 N4C0
172.  6.58 GooseCuber
174.  6.60 CuberThomas
175.  6.67 bbbbbbbowen
176.  6.73 Quixoteace
177.  6.86 Twisted Cubing
178.  6.94 Hazwi
179.  7.02 Enirolf
180.  7.17 Abucuberksa
181.  7.19 MrLunarWolf
182.  7.23 G DA CUBER
183.  7.25 DemonChihuahua
184.  7.26 V Perm
185.  7.28 Cubinginatree
186.  7.39 EmmaTheCapicorn
187.  7.44 Jason Tzeng
188.  7.45 pranavAR
189.  7.48 Mrdoobery
190.  7.52 Somebody0009
190.  7.52 Mike Hughey
192.  7.68 GrettGrett
193.  7.76 Duncan Kimmett
194.  7.80 wgisme
195.  8.03 iamverygoodperson2x2
196.  8.06 One Wheel
197.  8.26 Jrg
198.  8.41 Andy Chakarov
199.  8.49 Huntsidermy Cubed
200.  8.62 Nash171
201.  8.82 Tekooo
202.  8.83 Running for cube
203.  9.21 Penguinocuber
204.  9.22 kbrune
205.  9.57 Exmestify
206.  9.65 Mormi
207.  9.76 UkkoE
208.  10.54 arbivara
209.  11.86 Jacck
210.  12.21 SuperSkewb
211.  14.20 lucazdoescubingstuff
212.  14.95 sDLfj
213.  17.05 MatsBergsten
214.  19.63 Iglesauce
215.  26.04 Zacian1516
216.  27.71 Chaseycubes
217.  36.14 cubekid2014
218.  DNF sporteisvogel


*3x3x3*(300)
1.  5.89 BrianJ
2.  6.04 Luke Garrett
3.  6.52 Brendyn Dunagan


Spoiler



4.  6.60 MikaSmulders
5.  6.61 benzhao
6.  6.85 Theo Goluboff
7.  6.97 Charles Jerome
8.  7.09 Ryan Pilat
9.  7.45 Adam Chodyniecki
10.  7.52 tobysthatsall
11.  7.64 MichaelNielsen
12.  7.70 tsutt099
13.  7.79 Hayden Ng
14.  7.85 FishyIshy
15.  7.94 Legomanz
16.  7.95 zxmdm666
17.  7.98 Sean Hartman
18.  7.99 NewoMinx
19.  8.02 asiahyoo1997
20.  8.09 DLXCubing
21.  8.11 Heewon Seo
22.  8.19 Labano
23.  8.22 CornerTwisted
24.  8.26 Danny Morgan
25.  8.37 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
26.  8.38 eyeballboi
27.  8.40 Cube for Thewan
28.  8.45 Shaun Mack
29.  8.54 vishwasankarcubing
30.  8.55 Max C.
31.  8.56 Ash Black
32.  8.58 darrensaito
33.  8.61 SpeedyReedy
34.  8.75 2017LAMB06
35.  8.79 DhruvA
36.  8.88 BradenTheMagician
37.  8.90 Redicubeman
37.  8.90 NathanaelCubes
39.  8.99 derk
40.  9.10 Cubelet
41.  9.14 KarlJagiel
42.  9.15 turtwig
43.  9.22 lilwoaji
44.  9.23 Camerone Chin
45.  9.32 AndyMok
46.  9.34 AidanNoogie
47.  9.46 Tues
48.  9.47 CodingCuber
49.  9.57 AustinReed
50.  9.64 EDDDY
51.  9.66 abhijat
52.  9.68 Ontricus
53.  9.70 Jude_Stradtner
54.  9.73 Jge
55.  9.84 Parke187
56.  9.85 Shadowjockey
57.  9.94 DGCubes
58.  9.98 mariotdias
59.  10.00 Swagrid
60.  10.07 TipsterTrickster 
60.  10.07 MCuber
62.  10.08 arquillian
63.  10.09 Cody_Caston
64.  10.16 Tonester
64.  10.16 JacobLittleton
66.  10.17 Logan2017DAYR01
67.  10.18 PCCuber
68.  10.19 20luky3
69.  10.26 thecubemaster23
70.  10.28 Fred Lang
71.  10.31 Nong Quoc Khanh
72.  10.34 Cale S
72.  10.34 the super cuber
72.  10.34 Jammy
75.  10.41 Paradox4
76.  10.46 TheCubingAddict980
77.  10.54 qaz
77.  10.54 MartinN13
79.  10.60 Dream Cubing
79.  10.60 agradess2
81.  10.65 Amelia Cheng
82.  10.72 Vince M
83.  10.78 Oliver Pällo
84.  10.79 Scrambled
84.  10.79 KDJ
86.  10.82 gruuby
87.  10.85 Victor Tang
88.  10.89 Timona
89.  10.93 any name you wish
90.  10.94 bbbbbbbowen
91.  10.95 2018KEAR02
91.  10.95 ARJCuber
93.  10.98 ichcubegerne
93.  10.98 Antto Pitkänen
93.  10.98 midnightcuberx
96.  10.99 TheReasonableCuber
97.  11.01 Puppet09
98.  11.04 Liam Wadek
99.  11.06 Utkarsh Ashar
100.  11.13 VectorCubes
101.  11.21 cubeth
102.  11.22 Trexrush1
103.  11.23 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
104.  11.29 Mr_Man_I_Am
105.  11.38 sigalig
106.  11.55 bennettstouder
107.  11.56 Cubey_Tube
108.  11.61 LHCUBE2017
108.  11.61 BradyLawrence
110.  11.62 SpeedCubeReview
111.  11.71 Triangles_are_cubers
112.  11.73 Caleb Ashley
112.  11.73 weatherman223
114.  11.79 WizardCM
115.  11.82 Ordway Persyn
116.  11.87 Kgr
117.  11.89 NicsMunari
118.  11.90 Omkar1
119.  11.96 Fisko
120.  11.97 juanixxds
121.  12.02 calcuber1800
122.  12.17 Chaseycubes
123.  12.19 aarush vasanadu
124.  12.23 Ssiא
125.  12.31 WHY841
126.  12.32 Boris McCoy
127.  12.34 Enoch Jiang
128.  12.35 abunickabhi
128.  12.35 Sawyer
130.  12.37 Kacper Jędrzejuk
131.  12.43 SpiFunTastic
132.  12.44 jameschng
133.  12.47 d2polld
134.  12.49 Dabmachine1
135.  12.57 KingWilwin16
135.  12.57 Kaito Kid Cuber
137.  12.58 Nitin Kumar 2018
138.  12.59 ican97
139.  12.61 Magma Cubing
140.  12.62 FishTalons
141.  12.64 breadears
142.  12.66 Keroma12
143.  12.75 xyzzy
144.  12.86 rlnninja44
145.  12.90 Koen van Aller
145.  12.90 floqualmie
147.  12.94 Calcube
148.  12.98 Natemophi
149.  13.04 Cubing Mania
150.  13.06 fdskljgrie
151.  13.14 Nevan J
152.  13.18 sqAree
153.  13.23 nigelthecuber
154.  13.31 trangium
155.  13.33 DemonChihuahua
155.  13.33 lumes2121
157.  13.42 AmyCubes_
158.  13.44 Rollercoasterben 
159.  13.46 c00bmaster
160.  13.62 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
161.  13.67 ARSCubing
162.  13.70 CubeLub3r
163.  13.79 JakeAK
164.  13.84 yoyoyobank3
165.  13.96 hyn
166.  13.97 LwBigcubes
167.  14.02 Ianwubby
167.  14.02 dhafin
169.  14.07 Kaedenthecuber
170.  14.12 Hana_n
171.  14.21 SkewbIsTheBestEvent
172.  14.23 InfinityCuber324
173.  14.47 Isaiah The Scott
174.  14.49 DUDECUBER
174.  14.49 KellanTheCubingCoder
176.  14.64 qatumciuzacqul
177.  14.65 AidenCubes
178.  14.66 Poketube6681
179.  14.69 InlandEmpireCuber
180.  14.83 Bigcubesrule
181.  15.01 Abram Grimsley
182.  15.11 Topher_
182.  15.11 CuberMan28
184.  15.30 yCArp
185.  15.33 rdurette10
186.  15.54 Ravman
187.  15.63 bluishshark
188.  15.69 DynaXT
189.  15.74 Li Xiang
190.  15.92 SpeedCubeLegend17
191.  15.99 2019ECKE02
192.  16.02 benjihunt97
193.  16.04 stanley chapel
194.  16.07 Poorcuber09
195.  16.12 WTFperm
196.  16.14 kbrune
197.  16.15 Burrito
198.  16.18 adiwastu
199.  16.25 Hyperion
200.  16.31 Noob's Cubes
201.  16.49 tom0989123
202.  16.51 padddi
202.  16.51 50ph14
204.  16.67 Kyle Ho
205.  16.75 Henry13
206.  16.89 Bogdan
207.  16.92 jcuber213
208.  17.34 That1Cuber
209.  17.39 Somebody0009
210.  17.54 Hazwi
211.  17.75 hotufos
211.  17.75 FentheGoat
213.  17.77 Cubing_Paddy
214.  17.80 Tekooo
215.  17.81 Jlit
216.  17.93 JohnDaCuber
217.  17.99 tavery343
218.  18.03 GooseCuber
218.  18.03 pb_cuber
220.  18.04 Super_Cuber903
221.  18.23 Duncan Kimmett
222.  18.33 samuel roveran
223.  18.53 DanielCubes
224.  18.54 myoder
225.  18.57 Enirolf
226.  18.71 Tyler Bennett
227.  18.73 White KB
228.  18.83 Running for cube
229.  19.78 Olivecubr
230.  19.97 FeelTheBeat
231.  20.01 P.Love
232.  20.62 Johnathan Young
233.  20.75 CuberThomas
234.  20.84 Meanjuice
235.  21.11 IsekaiMe
236.  21.12 nurhid.hisham
237.  21.49 jordi_frei
238.  21.61 Quixoteace
238.  21.61 N4C0
240.  21.82 Jason Tzeng
241.  21.86 Lukz
242.  21.94 Kim38889
243.  22.02 Abucuberksa
244.  22.13 JC Botha
245.  22.60 sporteisvogel
246.  22.62 Jack Law
247.  22.91 Jrg
248.  23.07 EthanMCuber
249.  23.14 Jakub D
250.  23.21 Cubing_Marmot
251.  23.27 Elisa Rippe
252.  23.30 One Wheel
253.  23.51 (ec)3
254.  23.53 Lord brainy
255.  23.92 GrettGrett
256.  24.15 wgisme
257.  24.30 Nash171
258.  24.37 1davey29
259.  24.39 Mormi
260.  24.74 V Perm
261.  25.11 Twisted Cubing
262.  25.25 Panagiotis Christopoulos
263.  25.26 Huntsidermy Cubed
264.  25.31 Rubik01
265.  25.57 SuperSkewb
266.  25.62 Rubika-37-021204
267.  26.37 Exmestify
268.  26.61 GWL1000
269.  26.74 edcuberrules8473
270.  26.97 StopMotionCuber
271.  27.45 freshcuber.de
272.  27.59 MrLunarWolf
273.  28.79 Cubinginatree
274.  29.73 Penguinocuber
275.  29.82 G DA CUBER
276.  29.92 helloimcubedup
277.  30.17 GT8590
278.  30.63 arbivara
279.  30.66 Andy Chakarov
280.  31.79 Jacck
281.  32.67 Mrdoobery
282.  33.05 sDLfj
283.  35.87 iamverygoodperson2x2
284.  36.29 Qzinator
285.  38.42 Athervus
286.  38.88 Iglesauce
287.  39.29 EmmaTheCapicorn
288.  39.81 Lutz_P
289.  40.09 UkkoE
290.  41.79 MatsBergsten
291.  42.41 HelgeBerlin
292.  45.01 Crue11a
293.  45.09 Zacian1516
294.  46.36 lucazdoescubingstuff
295.  50.66 JailtonMendes
296.  53.11 cubekid2014
297.  55.51 BEDWARS IS AMAZING
298.  55.72 DarkSolver2201
299.  1:14.44 QQGoh
300.  DNF JaxsonEisthebest


*4x4x4*(140)
1.  30.34 asiahyoo1997
2.  30.72 AndyMok
3.  30.99 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  33.08 NewoMinx
5.  33.46 AidanNoogie
6.  33.52 EDDDY
7.  33.93 parkertrager
8.  34.31 Hayden Ng
9.  34.62 KarlJagiel
10.  34.78 Danny Morgan
11.  35.18 Sean Hartman
12.  35.38 agradess2
13.  35.79 Ash Black
14.  35.87 Max C.
15.  35.90 BradenTheMagician
16.  35.97 derk
17.  37.14 Charles Jerome
18.  37.31 Shadowjockey
19.  37.94 MCuber
20.  38.26 qaz
21.  38.61 DhruvA
22.  38.62 Boris McCoy
23.  38.68 AustinReed
24.  38.76 Antto Pitkänen
25.  38.79 Adam Chodyniecki
26.  40.08 MartinN13
27.  40.38 sigalig
28.  41.66 tsutt099
29.  41.79 Liam Wadek
30.  41.87 Tues
31.  41.92 ichcubegerne
32.  42.25 Timona
33.  42.82 WizardCM
34.  42.90 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
35.  44.04 Ordway Persyn
36.  44.30 juanixxds
37.  45.45 Jammy
38.  45.58 Magma Cubing
39.  46.22 logofetesulo1
40.  46.87 Trexrush1
41.  46.95 Vince M
42.  47.22 Tonester
43.  47.43 TheReasonableCuber
44.  47.47 cubeth
45.  47.66 Cubey_Tube
46.  47.68 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
47.  47.73 Ianwubby
48.  47.90 Triangles_are_cubers
49.  47.92 xyzzy
50.  48.26 Logan2017DAYR01
51.  48.45 DynaXT
52.  48.47 abunickabhi
53.  48.82 weatherman223
54.  48.86 bbbbbbbowen
55.  49.02 sqAree
56.  49.17 Jude_Stradtner
57.  49.56 Fisko
58.  49.70 wgisme
59.  49.84 gruuby
60.  50.73 rdurette10
61.  50.83 bennettstouder
62.  50.85 lumes2121
63.  51.33 Kacper Jędrzejuk
64.  51.85 Utkarsh Ashar
65.  53.01 Calcube
66.  53.44 Koen van Aller
67.  53.97 Paradox4
68.  54.24 breadears
69.  54.56 Bigcubesrule
70.  55.14 AmyCubes_
71.  55.23 aarush vasanadu
72.  55.56 FishTalons
73.  56.79 Nevan J
74.  57.74 SpiFunTastic
75.  58.08 AidenCubes
76.  58.85 tavery343
77.  59.14 Nitin Kumar 2018
78.  59.70 Hana_n
79.  1:00.80 d2polld
80.  1:00.94 Sawyer
81.  1:01.66 yoyoyobank3
82.  1:02.76 Abram Grimsley
83.  1:03.00 Running for cube
84.  1:06.27 Hyperion
84.  1:06.27 hyn
86.  1:06.31 Isaiah The Scott
87.  1:07.00 Poketube6681
88.  1:07.07 bluishshark
89.  1:07.41 Poorcuber09
90.  1:07.74 FentheGoat
90.  1:07.74 Jge
92.  1:07.90 InfinityCuber324
93.  1:07.91 White KB
94.  1:08.63 nigelthecuber
95.  1:09.31 Puppet09
96.  1:09.51 KellanTheCubingCoder
97.  1:09.68 GooseCuber
98.  1:09.93 Homeschool Cubing
99.  1:10.43 hotufos
100.  1:10.57 SpeedCubeLegend17
101.  1:13.12 Cubing Mania
102.  1:13.39 Topher_
103.  1:14.57 ARSCubing
104.  1:16.80 Bogdan
105.  1:16.92 Jrg
106.  1:18.31 Dabmachine1
107.  1:18.59 Jason Tzeng
108.  1:18.97 myoder
109.  1:21.09 DemonChihuahua
110.  1:21.44 nurhid.hisham
111.  1:21.96 One Wheel
112.  1:23.09 Meanjuice
113.  1:25.80 kbrune
114.  1:27.17 Enirolf
115.  1:28.78 Ravman
116.  1:30.34 Jack Law
117.  1:34.69 sporteisvogel
118.  1:36.69 freshcuber.de
119.  1:36.81 Cubinginatree
120.  1:38.91 Kyle Ho
121.  1:39.70 Twisted Cubing
122.  1:42.34 CuberThomas
123.  1:42.58 samuel roveran
124.  1:43.95 MrLunarWolf
125.  1:45.45 Hazwi
126.  1:45.51 Quixoteace
127.  1:47.44 Jacck
128.  1:52.10 JohnDaCuber
129.  2:03.56 helloimcubedup
130.  2:04.03 sDLfj
131.  2:14.42 Cube for Thewan
132.  2:29.89 MatsBergsten
133.  3:04.18 arbivara
134.  3:05.57 Mormi
135.  3:09.03 SuperSkewb
136.  3:46.76 Qzinator
137.  4:31.94 Mrdoobery
138.  5:13.44 Zacian1516
139.  DNF dhafin
139.  DNF CubeLub3r


*5x5x5*(87)
1.  52.00 asiahyoo1997
2.  53.68 Hayden Ng
3.  57.09 Heewon Seo


Spoiler



4.  57.73 Luke Garrett
5.  1:00.60 Ryan Pilat
6.  1:02.64 AndyMok
7.  1:04.00 Sean Hartman
8.  1:04.03 AidanNoogie
9.  1:05.92 Danny Morgan
10.  1:06.52 ichcubegerne
11.  1:07.02 Shadowjockey
12.  1:07.83 DhruvA
13.  1:10.52 EDDDY
14.  1:11.31 agradess2
15.  1:11.71 Tues
16.  1:12.19 KarlJagiel
17.  1:12.80 derk
18.  1:13.66 Max C.
19.  1:15.65 Amelia Cheng
20.  1:16.19 Magma Cubing
21.  1:16.27 sigalig
22.  1:16.72 Keroma12
23.  1:17.91 BradenTheMagician
24.  1:18.55 LwBigcubes
25.  1:18.66 Boris McCoy
26.  1:18.96 logofetesulo1
27.  1:19.63 2018KEAR02
28.  1:19.91 Liam Wadek
29.  1:20.95 Jammy
30.  1:21.58 AustinReed
31.  1:22.95 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
32.  1:23.01 gruuby
33.  1:23.21 Timona
34.  1:24.65 MCuber
35.  1:25.30 WizardCM
36.  1:26.05 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
37.  1:26.84 any name you wish
38.  1:29.63 Ordway Persyn
39.  1:29.75 TheReasonableCuber
40.  1:31.63 Ianwubby
41.  1:31.69 juanixxds
42.  1:33.48 Trexrush1
43.  1:35.80 Maxematician
44.  1:38.78 Cubey_Tube
45.  1:40.19 Koen van Aller
46.  1:41.03 AmyCubes_
47.  1:41.72 sqAree
48.  1:42.79 Kacper Jędrzejuk
49.  1:45.82 lumes2121
50.  1:46.78 FentheGoat
51.  1:46.88 breadears
52.  1:47.52 aarush vasanadu
53.  1:47.95 weatherman223
54.  1:48.89 Jude_Stradtner
55.  1:50.09 rdurette10
56.  1:50.20 Fisko
57.  1:50.94 Utkarsh Ashar
58.  1:53.26 DynaXT
59.  1:55.66 FishTalons
60.  1:56.20 Bigcubesrule
61.  2:05.14 Sawyer
62.  2:08.39 InfinityCuber324
63.  2:08.88 bluishshark
64.  2:09.27 Jrg
65.  2:09.70 filmip
66.  2:11.19 One Wheel
67.  2:15.03 Bogdan
68.  2:18.96 White KB
69.  2:20.84 Li Xiang
70.  2:28.17 Jason Tzeng
71.  2:28.66 Cube for Thewan
72.  2:33.10 Isaiah The Scott
73.  2:33.40 kbrune
74.  2:41.40 sporteisvogel
75.  2:42.91 Cubing Mania
76.  2:45.26 Tekooo
77.  2:48.61 MrLunarWolf
78.  2:51.48 Jacck
79.  2:52.12 nurhid.hisham
80.  2:57.83 Running for cube
81.  3:00.47 SpeedCubeLegend17
82.  3:08.54 JohnDaCuber
83.  3:17.76 freshcuber.de
84.  4:36.58 CuberThomas
85.  6:00.11 sDLfj
86.  DNF midnightcuberx
86.  DNF helloimcubedup


*6x6x6*(49)
1.  1:33.00 asiahyoo1997
2.  1:40.77 AndyMok
3.  1:42.30 Hayden Ng


Spoiler



4.  1:54.98 ichcubegerne
5.  1:55.83 Heewon Seo
6.  1:59.10 Luke Garrett
7.  1:59.93 AidanNoogie
8.  2:06.77 KingWilwin16
9.  2:08.14 KarlJagiel
10.  2:10.53 Keroma12
11.  2:11.78 sigalig
12.  2:13.62 LwBigcubes
13.  2:15.61 DhruvA
14.  2:20.35 gruuby
15.  2:21.15 Tues
16.  2:22.70 Liam Wadek
17.  2:26.50 Ordway Persyn
18.  2:33.37 DGCubes
19.  2:33.57 Magma Cubing
20.  2:38.06 xyzzy
21.  2:38.39 WizardCM
22.  2:39.34 BradenTheMagician
23.  2:40.06 AustinReed
24.  2:40.79 EDDDY
25.  2:41.75 Ianwubby
26.  2:41.81 TheReasonableCuber
27.  2:55.24 yijunleow
28.  3:05.92 Vince M
29.  3:07.83 AmyCubes_
30.  3:17.74 FishTalons
31.  3:18.15 Cubey_Tube
32.  3:18.25 Nitin Kumar 2018
33.  3:25.40 FentheGoat
34.  3:26.54 DynaXT
35.  3:31.84 Koen van Aller
36.  3:38.04 Kacper Jędrzejuk
37.  3:38.34 One Wheel
38.  3:48.55 Jrg
39.  3:53.34 Isaiah The Scott
40.  3:56.21 Bigcubesrule
41.  3:58.20 juanixxds
42.  4:47.66 Jacck
43.  4:58.84 sporteisvogel
44.  5:39.22 kbrune
45.  5:47.90 Bogdan
46.  6:02.57 nurhid.hisham
47.  8:29.22 JohnDaCuber
48.  DNF NewoMinx
48.  DNF Ryan Pilat


*7x7x7*(37)
1.  2:29.60 Hayden Ng
2.  2:51.65 ichcubegerne
3.  2:56.61 Ryan Pilat


Spoiler



4.  2:59.00 LwBigcubes
5.  3:09.06 AidanNoogie
6.  3:20.86 arquillian
7.  3:22.28 Keroma12
8.  3:28.52 qaz
9.  3:32.20 KarlJagiel
10.  3:35.02 Liam Wadek
11.  3:40.07 gruuby
12.  3:43.24 sigalig
13.  3:43.53 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
14.  3:46.80 xyzzy
15.  3:51.51 Ordway Persyn
16.  3:57.57 WizardCM
17.  4:02.87 BradenTheMagician
18.  4:06.44 TheReasonableCuber
19.  4:13.90 DGCubes
20.  4:24.36 Ianwubby
21.  4:39.01 EDDDY
22.  4:53.25 AmyCubes_
23.  5:12.42 Koen van Aller
24.  5:18.15 Nitin Kumar 2018
25.  5:42.67 Kacper Jędrzejuk
26.  5:42.74 Jrg
27.  5:57.68 One Wheel
28.  6:17.48 Bigcubesrule
29.  6:26.20 Isaiah The Scott
30.  6:46.30 juanixxds
31.  7:25.29 Jacck
32.  7:54.20 nurhid.hisham
33.  8:00.04 sporteisvogel
34.  8:54.34 kbrune
35.  DNF AustinReed
35.  DNF any name you wish
35.  DNF MrLunarWolf


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(62)
1.  4.45 BrianJ
2.  6.30 DanielCubes
3.  6.56 Caíque crispim


Spoiler



4.  7.39 Cube for Thewan
5.  7.50 Luke Garrett
5.  7.50 Danny Morgan
7.  8.00 TipsterTrickster 
8.  10.25 sigalig
9.  11.57 KDJ
10.  11.80 AustinReed
11.  12.82 2019ECKE02
12.  13.66 ichcubegerne
13.  14.23 Qzinator
14.  14.80 agradess2
15.  14.91 2018KEAR02
16.  14.96 Huntsidermy Cubed
17.  14.99 Tues
18.  16.27 sqAree
19.  17.34 CuberMan28
20.  18.18 Cubing Mania
21.  18.27 bluishshark
22.  18.89 nigelthecuber
23.  19.50 EDDDY
24.  20.02 BradenTheMagician
25.  20.65 Fisko
26.  20.84 Andy Chakarov
27.  21.07 Redicubeman
28.  22.88 Ryan Pilat
29.  24.35 Cand
30.  24.80 Ash Black
31.  25.65 juanixxds
32.  26.30 AmyCubes_
33.  30.04 WizardCM
34.  30.14 Mike Hughey
35.  30.23 Nitin Kumar 2018
36.  31.44 hyn
37.  31.69 gruuby
38.  32.16 2017LAMB06
39.  37.44 DynaXT
40.  38.35 Jacck
41.  39.24 stanley chapel
42.  43.54 TheReasonableCuber
43.  47.65 MatsBergsten
44.  50.74 kbrune
45.  52.64 sporteisvogel
46.  1:02.10 Kacper Jędrzejuk
47.  1:08.45 Koen van Aller
48.  1:16.44 weatherman223
49.  1:43.70 Tekooo
50.  DNF V Perm
50.  DNF Cubing_Paddy
50.  DNF UkkoE
50.  DNF N4C0
50.  DNF CubeLub3r
50.  DNF Hazwi
50.  DNF Ravman
50.  DNF Sawyer
50.  DNF cubekid2014
50.  DNF JohnDaCuber
50.  DNF SpiFunTastic
50.  DNF helloimcubedup
50.  DNF darrensaito


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(43)
1.  17.79 sigalig
2.  20.36 JakeAK
3.  20.86 KDJ


Spoiler



4.  24.56 arquillian
5.  27.26 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
6.  30.12 ican97
7.  31.15 2019ECKE02
8.  33.30 Keroma12
9.  33.95 the super cuber
10.  35.55 abunickabhi
11.  38.07 EDDDY
12.  50.49 FishTalons
13.  51.37 Victor Tang
14.  52.26 AmyCubes_
15.  53.39 Nihahhat
16.  57.00 qatumciuzacqul
17.  58.79 LittleLumos
18.  1:07.21 juanixxds
19.  1:16.02 SpeedCubeLegend17
20.  1:17.00 Luke Garrett
21.  1:22.58 BradenTheMagician
22.  1:36.00 DynaXT
23.  1:43.05 filmip
24.  1:44.53 MatsBergsten
25.  2:03.10 Tues
26.  2:03.11 DemonChihuahua
27.  2:04.94 elimescube
28.  2:07.52 ichcubegerne
29.  2:09.10 kbrune
30.  2:19.86 Danny Morgan
31.  2:23.74 WizardCM
32.  2:40.26 Jacck
33.  2:51.32 sporteisvogel
34.  2:55.03 stanley chapel
35.  3:09.94 lumes2121
36.  3:15.33 TheReasonableCuber
37.  3:29.98 Koen van Aller
38.  3:38.22 Homeschool Cubing
39.  4:41.65 Nitin Kumar 2018
40.  25:20.39 V Perm
41.  DNF UkkoE
41.  DNF d2polld
41.  DNF Ssiא


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(16)
1.  1:43.63 sigalig
2.  1:51.12 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  1:54.25 KDJ


Spoiler



4.  2:20.77 arquillian
5.  2:56.14 2019ECKE02
6.  3:40.76 EDDDY
7.  3:53.23 AmyCubes_
8.  4:35.01 the super cuber
9.  5:21.36 DesertWolf
10.  7:37.94 Jacck
11.  8:31.44 ichcubegerne
12.  8:51.67 filmip
13.  16:01.77 sporteisvogel
14.  26:45.08 lumes2121
15.  DNF elimescube
15.  DNF MatsBergsten


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(11)
1.  4:47.22 arquillian
2.  11:49.27 AmyCubes_
3.  12:17.60 EDDDY


Spoiler



4.  48:34.38 lumes2121
5.  DNF KDJ
5.  DNF sigalig
5.  DNF Jacck
5.  DNF 2019ECKE02
5.  DNF Nihahhat
5.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
5.  DNF the super cuber


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(1)
1.  8:59.69 sigalig

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF sigalig

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(11)
1.  33/35 58:49 arquillian
2.  32/35 52:51 Keroma12
3.  24/25 51:47 EDDDY


Spoiler



4.  27/33 50:41 the super cuber
5.  22/25 56:44 Cuberstache
6.  13/15 57:49 AmyCubes_
7.  4/4 17:30 Jacck
8.  2/2 10:25 lumes2121
9.  4/6 39:08 sporteisvogel
10.  2/4 29:31 V Perm
11.  1/2 5:45 DynaXT


*3x3x3 one-handed*(163)
1.  10.41 Luke Garrett
2.  10.73 lilwoaji
3.  11.07 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  11.14 NathanaelCubes
5.  11.53 Elo13
6.  12.65 Shaun Mack
7.  13.03 Nihahhat
8.  13.06 zxmdm666
9.  13.88 darrensaito
10.  14.33 AndyMok
11.  14.91 Brendyn Dunagan
12.  15.08 Hayden Ng
13.  15.40 Tues
14.  15.69 Camerone Chin
15.  15.87 tsutt099
16.  15.89 turtwig
17.  16.10 2017LAMB06
18.  16.12 midnightcuberx
19.  16.34 Dream Cubing
20.  16.41 Cody_Caston
21.  16.57 ichcubegerne
22.  16.60 tom0989123
23.  16.66 KarlJagiel
24.  16.70 DhruvA
25.  16.78 Victor Tang
26.  17.09 arquillian
27.  17.47 Jammy
28.  17.49 agradess2
29.  17.75 Tonester
30.  18.21 cubeth
31.  18.31 Max C.
31.  18.31 aarush vasanadu
33.  18.47 MartinN13
34.  18.65 AidanNoogie
35.  18.75 DGCubes
36.  19.13 Adam Chodyniecki
37.  19.39 MCuber
38.  19.43 Jude_Stradtner
39.  19.56 sigalig
40.  19.57 BradenTheMagician
41.  19.86 TheReasonableCuber
42.  20.03 KingWilwin16
43.  20.15 alyzsnyzs
43.  20.15 qaz
45.  20.21 weatherman223
46.  20.29 Trexrush1
46.  20.29 JakeAK
48.  20.32 Cale S
49.  20.47 Fred Lang
50.  20.74 WizardCM
51.  20.85 AmyCubes_
51.  20.85 LHCUBE2017
53.  20.91 PCCuber
54.  20.93 Triangles_are_cubers
55.  20.97 abunickabhi
56.  21.04 Utkarsh Ashar
57.  21.33 any name you wish
58.  21.43 ican97
59.  21.47 EDDDY
60.  21.96 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
61.  21.98 xyzzy
62.  22.06 floqualmie
63.  22.09 Swagrid
64.  22.20 d2polld
65.  22.67 Jge
66.  22.68 Liam Wadek
67.  22.69 Cubey_Tube
68.  22.82 Labano
69.  22.89 Puppet09
70.  22.90 Antto Pitkänen
70.  22.90 derk
72.  22.99 Timona
73.  23.01 Ssiא
74.  23.16 qatumciuzacqul
75.  23.39 gruuby
76.  23.51 yCArp
77.  23.92 Sawyer
78.  24.38 Logan2017DAYR01
79.  24.40 Parke187
80.  24.43 juanixxds
81.  24.48 NicsMunari
82.  24.85 lumes2121
83.  25.03 Omkar1
84.  25.08 Kgr
85.  25.34 Kacper Jędrzejuk
86.  25.46 Calcube
87.  25.49 Nitin Kumar 2018
88.  25.68 yoyoyobank3
89.  26.22 Sub1Hour
90.  26.27 bbbbbbbowen
91.  26.33 Cube for Thewan
92.  26.45 CubeLub3r
93.  26.53 CodingCuber
94.  26.82 FishTalons
95.  27.14 BradyLawrence
96.  27.32 DemonChihuahua
97.  27.73 nigelthecuber
98.  27.84 Paradox4
99.  28.41 Fisko
100.  28.90 dhafin
101.  29.29 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
102.  29.46 bennettstouder
103.  29.60 Nevan J
104.  29.77 rdurette10
105.  29.99 Dabmachine1
105.  29.99 DynaXT
107.  30.36 sqAree
108.  30.38 InfinityCuber324
109.  30.78 Hyperion
110.  31.14 Isaiah The Scott
111.  31.24 Ordway Persyn
112.  31.81 KellanTheCubingCoder
113.  31.90 hotufos
114.  31.91 Bigcubesrule
115.  32.08 Koen van Aller
116.  32.81 Ravman
117.  32.84 AidenCubes
118.  33.00 Cubing Mania
119.  33.18 VectorCubes
120.  33.34 hyn
121.  35.50 Magma Cubing
122.  35.54 Super_Cuber903
123.  35.68 Kyle Ho
124.  36.64 Poorcuber09
125.  37.31 Topher_
126.  37.53 V Perm
127.  37.96 Noob's Cubes
128.  38.22 pranavAR
129.  39.25 Jack Law
130.  41.76 GooseCuber
131.  42.68 freshcuber.de
132.  42.70 Somebody0009
133.  44.86 SpiFunTastic
134.  45.17 bluishshark
135.  47.59 Hazwi
136.  48.18 JohnDaCuber
137.  48.28 CuberThomas
138.  49.06 sporteisvogel
139.  49.37 Meanjuice
140.  49.90 Tekooo
141.  50.43 GrettGrett
142.  51.05 arbivara
143.  55.57 kbrune
144.  55.87 samuel roveran
145.  57.01 SpeedCubeLegend17
146.  57.45 Rubika-37-021204
147.  58.35 Panagiotis Christopoulos
148.  58.84 Jacck
149.  1:00.82 Running for cube
150.  1:00.85 nurhid.hisham
151.  1:05.66 Duncan Kimmett
152.  1:07.18 Jason Tzeng
153.  1:17.32 wgisme
154.  1:21.61 sDLfj
155.  1:22.40 helloimcubedup
156.  1:26.40 Huntsidermy Cubed
157.  1:37.60 Penguinocuber
158.  2:13.53 cubekid2014
159.  4:03.67 Qzinator
160.  DNF Homeschool Cubing
160.  DNF Cubinginatree
160.  DNF BEDWARS IS AMAZING
160.  DNF Andy Chakarov


*3x3x3 With feet*(3)
1.  1:08.02 V Perm
2.  3:31.27 Jacck
3.  3:50.48 Cubing Mania

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(20)
1.  19.19 sigalig
2.  19.57 cubekid2014
3.  23.73 arquillian


Spoiler



4.  34.71 ichcubegerne
5.  37.01 DGCubes
6.  50.98 WizardCM
7.  55.98 BradenTheMagician
8.  59.91 TheReasonableCuber
9.  1:23.06 Jacck
10.  1:26.92 juanixxds
11.  1:27.54 EDDDY
12.  1:37.49 kbrune
13.  1:48.44 Huntsidermy Cubed
14.  2:07.61 Cube for Thewan
15.  2:47.76 arbivara
16.  2:57.15 Cubing Mania
17.  3:39.92 CuberThomas
18.  DNF any name you wish
18.  DNF wgisme
18.  DNF helloimcubedup


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(12)
1.  31.00 (28, 33, 32) arbivara
2.  32.33 (30, 35, 32) any name you wish
3.  35.33 (33, 37, 36) sigalig


Spoiler



4.  37.33 (39, 37, 36) nigelthecuber
5.  38.67 (35, 46, 35) kbrune
6.  48.00 (55, 42, 47) Utkarsh Ashar
7.  DNF (35, DNS, DNS) the super cuber
7.  DNF (52, 50, DNS) Sawyer
7.  DNF (59, DNF, DNS) Meanjuice
7.  DNF (60, DNS, DNS) EthanMCuber
7.  DNF (85, DNF, 68) sDLfj
7.  DNF (DNF, DNF, DNS) hotufos


*2-3-4 Relay*(71)
1.  40.44 Luke Garrett
2.  44.58 AndyMok
3.  51.95 AidanNoogie


Spoiler



4.  52.20 BradenTheMagician
5.  52.28 Max C.
6.  52.56 Tues
7.  54.40 EDDDY
8.  55.13 ichcubegerne
9.  56.19 DhruvA
10.  56.70 agradess2
11.  58.21 KarlJagiel
12.  58.85 sigalig
13.  59.43 DGCubes
14.  1:01.27 Shadowjockey
15.  1:01.59 AustinReed
16.  1:01.95 Ordway Persyn
17.  1:02.80 sqAree
18.  1:03.40 weatherman223
19.  1:04.22 WizardCM
20.  1:06.22 Cubey_Tube
21.  1:07.47 gruuby
22.  1:07.60 Utkarsh Ashar
22.  1:07.60 Kacper Jędrzejuk
24.  1:08.81 Fisko
25.  1:10.80 Jude_Stradtner
26.  1:11.77 Keroma12
27.  1:12.16 Bigcubesrule
28.  1:12.34 Magma Cubing
29.  1:13.79 lumes2121
30.  1:14.41 Koen van Aller
31.  1:14.83 AidenCubes
32.  1:15.86 TheReasonableCuber
33.  1:15.99 Nevan J
34.  1:16.25 juanixxds
35.  1:16.47 bbbbbbbowen
36.  1:19.03 DynaXT
37.  1:19.50 Jge
38.  1:20.77 yoyoyobank3
39.  1:27.03 rdurette10
40.  1:28.57 Dabmachine1
41.  1:29.02 FentheGoat
42.  1:30.96 d2polld
43.  1:31.65 SpiFunTastic
44.  1:31.69 Abram Grimsley
45.  1:35.04 Cubing Mania
46.  1:36.08 Meanjuice
47.  1:36.86 White KB
48.  1:38.51 Poketube6681
49.  1:38.91 hotufos
50.  1:42.77 KellanTheCubingCoder
51.  1:45.48 Jason Tzeng
52.  1:45.79 samuel roveran
53.  1:54.49 Sawyer
54.  1:55.05 Running for cube
55.  1:55.50 Ravman
56.  1:59.78 Jrg
57.  2:00.80 kbrune
58.  2:03.82 GrettGrett
59.  2:11.65 Jack Law
60.  2:12.37 sporteisvogel
61.  2:12.62 Bogdan
62.  2:14.31 Twisted Cubing
63.  2:20.75 Quixoteace
64.  2:23.09 Hazwi
65.  2:30.23 Jacck
66.  2:35.61 CuberThomas
67.  2:49.84 Cubinginatree
68.  2:54.66 sDLfj
69.  3:08.87 edcuberrules8473
70.  3:16.04 EmmaTheCapicorn
71.  3:22.70 Cube for Thewan


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(40)
1.  1:34.04 Luke Garrett
2.  1:55.31 Max C.
3.  2:01.65 DhruvA


Spoiler



4.  2:02.23 ichcubegerne
5.  2:09.06 AidanNoogie
6.  2:10.43 KarlJagiel
7.  2:11.55 Tues
8.  2:13.82 Shadowjockey
9.  2:15.22 BradenTheMagician
10.  2:22.06 sigalig
11.  2:23.61 EDDDY
12.  2:27.22 Kacper Jędrzejuk
13.  2:27.66 TheReasonableCuber
14.  2:28.84 Keroma12
15.  2:28.87 WizardCM
16.  2:32.04 Magma Cubing
17.  2:37.69 gruuby
18.  2:46.44 juanixxds
19.  2:48.49 Ordway Persyn
20.  2:56.93 Cubey_Tube
21.  2:57.23 DynaXT
22.  2:59.91 sqAree
23.  3:04.46 Utkarsh Ashar
24.  3:05.69 Fisko
25.  3:12.70 Jude_Stradtner
26.  3:31.37 Jge
27.  3:41.41 Bigcubesrule
28.  3:42.22 Sawyer
29.  4:02.90 Jrg
30.  4:14.33 Bogdan
31.  4:15.79 Cubing Mania
32.  4:38.82 kbrune
33.  4:53.25 Running for cube
34.  4:54.34 Jason Tzeng
35.  5:26.06 sporteisvogel
36.  6:03.30 Jack Law
37.  6:05.38 Jacck
38.  6:33.11 CuberThomas
39.  8:29.50 Cube for Thewan
40.  8:32.85 sDLfj


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(14)
1.  3:45.31 ichcubegerne
2.  4:33.86 KarlJagiel
3.  4:48.91 Keroma12


Spoiler



4.  4:50.12 EDDDY
5.  4:53.59 sigalig
6.  5:02.00 Ordway Persyn
7.  5:16.35 WizardCM
8.  5:18.93 TheReasonableCuber
9.  6:18.45 Cubey_Tube
10.  6:37.80 Kacper Jędrzejuk
11.  7:40.23 Bigcubesrule
12.  8:53.93 Jrg
13.  10:25.98 sporteisvogel
14.  10:33.86 kbrune


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(17)
1.  6:45.99 ichcubegerne
2.  7:27.15 sigalig
3.  8:10.21 KarlJagiel


Spoiler



4.  8:19.43 DhruvA
5.  8:34.24 Keroma12
6.  9:02.19 Ordway Persyn
7.  9:04.16 EDDDY
8.  9:15.69 WizardCM
9.  10:18.74 TheReasonableCuber
10.  10:40.75 Koen van Aller
11.  10:49.62 Cubey_Tube
12.  12:02.93 cuberswoop
13.  12:26.15 Kacper Jędrzejuk
14.  13:23.74 Bigcubesrule
15.  14:11.33 Jrg
16.  19:30.99 kbrune
17.  22:06.09 Sawyer


*Clock*(97)
1.  4.37 Brendyn Dunagan
2.  4.65 VectorCubes
3.  4.68 Liam Wadek


Spoiler



4.  4.76 Luke Garrett
5.  4.84 Jakub D
6.  5.02 alyzsnyzs
7.  5.16 Oliver Pällo
8.  5.23 Jude_Stradtner
9.  5.80 MartinN13
10.  5.83 Clock_Enthusiast
11.  6.00 arquillian
12.  6.20 aarush vasanadu
13.  6.37 Charles Jerome
14.  6.72 Camerone Chin
15.  6.76 Danny Morgan
16.  6.78 Cubing_Paddy
17.  6.89 tsutt099
18.  6.94 2017LAMB06
19.  7.02 AndyMok
20.  7.10 NewoMinx
21.  7.11 Ryan Pilat
22.  7.38 BradenTheMagician
23.  7.45 Antto Pitkänen
24.  7.52 MCuber
25.  7.59 Hayden Ng
26.  7.72 Kacper Jędrzejuk
27.  7.74 Tonester
28.  7.86 AmyCubes_
28.  7.86 BrianJ
30.  7.95 Tues
31.  8.00 weatherman223
32.  8.01 DLXCubing
33.  8.07 Ash Black
34.  8.09 Shadowjockey
35.  8.41 InfinityCuber324
36.  8.52 Parke187
37.  8.55 Boris McCoy
38.  8.65 2019ECKE02
39.  8.68 SkewbIsTheBestEvent
40.  8.78 asiahyoo1997
41.  8.94 DynaXT
42.  9.06 N4C0
43.  9.21 mariotdias
44.  9.31 derk
45.  9.56 lumes2121
46.  9.76 Max C.
47.  9.81 Nong Quoc Khanh
48.  9.87 rdurette10
49.  9.96 yoyoyobank3
50.  10.09 gruuby
51.  10.32 ichcubegerne
52.  10.33 bluishshark
53.  10.34 Jammy
54.  10.37 Fisko
55.  10.40 Panagiotis Christopoulos
56.  10.52 Jason Tzeng
57.  10.72 SpeedCubeLegend17
58.  10.76 DGCubes
59.  10.91 WizardCM
59.  10.91 EDDDY
61.  11.11 Cody_Caston
62.  11.14 KellanTheCubingCoder
63.  11.50 Calcube
64.  11.54 sigalig
65.  11.55 CubeLub3r
66.  11.60 Cubey_Tube
67.  12.25 Quixoteace
68.  12.40 Bigcubesrule
69.  12.44 AustinReed
70.  12.75 Magma Cubing
71.  12.76 any name you wish
72.  12.80 That1Cuber
73.  12.98 AidanNoogie
74.  13.04 KarlJagiel
75.  13.22 JacobLittleton
76.  13.78 Poketube6681
77.  13.80 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
78.  13.86 Kyle Ho
79.  15.28 freshcuber.de
80.  15.86 Jacck
81.  15.95 Twisted Cubing
82.  16.32 nurhid.hisham
83.  16.66 ARSCubing
84.  17.82 PortugeeJoe
85.  18.04 GrettGrett
86.  18.45 GooseCuber
87.  19.00 Hyperion
88.  20.52 Ordway Persyn
89.  20.61 sporteisvogel
90.  21.70 Paradox4
91.  27.51 Johnathan Young
92.  32.19 CuberThomas
93.  37.34 Isaiah The Scott
94.  53.88 Meanjuice
95.  DNF 2018KEAR02
95.  DNF TheReasonableCuber
95.  DNF P.Love


*Megaminx*(63)
1.  40.31 NewoMinx
2.  41.04 AidanNoogie
3.  44.25 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  45.37 AndyMok
5.  46.93 BrianJ
6.  47.47 WizardCM
7.  53.17 cubeth
8.  53.46 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
9.  53.72 KarlJagiel
10.  53.87 DhruvA
11.  54.47 Shadowjockey
12.  54.80 Jammy
13.  55.06 Kacper Jędrzejuk
14.  55.59 EDDDY
15.  56.54 mariotdias
16.  56.82 arquillian
17.  1:00.87 BradenTheMagician
18.  1:01.06 Fred Lang
19.  1:01.23 MCuber
20.  1:03.60 agradess2
21.  1:04.05 AustinReed
22.  1:06.59 derk
23.  1:07.54 ichcubegerne
24.  1:08.08 DGCubes
25.  1:10.18 Tues
26.  1:12.80 gruuby
27.  1:13.09 Magma Cubing
28.  1:13.42 Liam Wadek
29.  1:13.73 c00bmaster
30.  1:16.61 Sub1Hour
31.  1:17.72 Cale S
32.  1:17.74 floqualmie
33.  1:19.50 2018KEAR02
34.  1:21.97 DynaXT
35.  1:24.44 Fisko
36.  1:27.89 BradyLawrence
37.  1:28.79 Ordway Persyn
38.  1:31.38 sigalig
39.  1:34.39 TheReasonableCuber
40.  1:40.48 Paradox4
41.  1:42.17 stanley chapel
42.  1:42.51 d2polld
43.  1:42.74 lumes2121
44.  1:44.72 AmyCubes_
45.  1:47.71 yoyoyobank3
46.  1:47.91 Jude_Stradtner
47.  1:49.60 SpiFunTastic
48.  1:50.70 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
49.  1:58.65 Utkarsh Ashar
50.  1:59.43 hyn
51.  2:07.34 Bigcubesrule
52.  2:44.73 Running for cube
53.  2:57.02 Exmestify
54.  2:58.19 Jrg
55.  3:09.76 Jacck
56.  3:21.22 sporteisvogel
57.  3:42.05 freshcuber.de
58.  4:25.63 Huntsidermy Cubed
59.  4:38.47 kbrune
60.  DNF abunickabhi
60.  DNF Meanjuice
60.  DNF Dabmachine1
60.  DNF DemonChihuahua


*Pyraminx*(155)
1.  1.63 fdskljgrie
2.  2.14 Jules Graham
3.  2.27 parkertrager


Spoiler



4.  2.40 Danny Morgan
5.  2.50 Daniel Partridge
6.  2.56 Cody_Caston
7.  2.66 BrianJ
8.  2.74 DanielCubes
9.  2.81 50ph14
9.  2.81 CodingCuber
11.  3.00 DGCubes
12.  3.16 Charles Jerome
13.  3.29 Ash Black
13.  3.29 SpiFunTastic
15.  3.50 DLXCubing
15.  3.50 Camerone Chin
15.  3.50 tsutt099
18.  3.60 Ontricus
19.  3.63 Ryan Pilat
20.  3.69 BradenTheMagician
21.  3.73 Mr_Man_I_Am
21.  3.73 Luke Garrett
23.  3.80 mariotdias
24.  3.89 KarlJagiel
25.  3.94 Logan2017DAYR01
26.  4.22 Cube for Thewan
27.  4.26 CornerTwisted
28.  4.29 AmyCubes_
29.  4.32 NewoMinx
30.  4.53 AndyMok
31.  4.55 Theo Goluboff
32.  4.68 MartinN13
33.  4.81 Magma Cubing
34.  4.84 Clock_Enthusiast
35.  4.87 WizardCM
36.  4.88 Liam Wadek
36.  4.88 DhruvA
38.  4.90 LHCUBE2017
39.  4.91 2018KEAR02
40.  4.95 Max C.
41.  5.00 EDDDY
42.  5.03 Cubing_Paddy
43.  5.05 AustinReed
44.  5.15 rdurette10
45.  5.34 Brendyn Dunagan
46.  5.37 Paradox4
47.  5.38 GooseCuber
48.  5.40 SkewbIsTheBestEvent
49.  5.41 juanixxds
50.  5.45 Triangles_are_cubers
51.  5.50 Jge
51.  5.50 Oliver Pällo
53.  5.53 Parke187
54.  5.63 Kacper Jędrzejuk
55.  5.71 derk
56.  5.75 gruuby
57.  5.81 aarush vasanadu
58.  5.83 MCuber
58.  5.83 White KB
60.  5.87 Tonester
61.  5.94 Cale S
62.  5.96 Jack Law
63.  5.98 eyeballboi
64.  6.01 SpeedCubeLegend17
64.  6.01 midnightcuberx
66.  6.04 arquillian
67.  6.10 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
68.  6.12 Jude_Stradtner
69.  6.16 Sub1Hour
70.  6.18 Ordway Persyn
71.  6.19 bh13
72.  6.21 Topher_
73.  6.38 nigelthecuber
73.  6.38 Shadowjockey
75.  6.39 Tues
76.  6.67 VectorCubes
77.  6.69 Utkarsh Ashar
78.  6.89 Fisko
79.  6.90 JacobLittleton
80.  7.16 Koen van Aller
81.  7.24 Jakub D
82.  7.27 2017LAMB06
83.  7.29 Jason Tzeng
84.  7.32 c00bmaster
85.  7.33 ichcubegerne
85.  7.33 Cubey_Tube
87.  7.40 Hyperion
88.  7.44 cubeth
89.  7.52 CubeLub3r
90.  7.61 KellanTheCubingCoder
91.  7.63 TheCubingAddict980
92.  7.79 Poorcuber09
93.  7.88 Isaiah The Scott
94.  7.90 Cubing Mania
95.  7.95 lumes2121
96.  8.09 ARSCubing
96.  8.09 Calcube
98.  8.12 Kyle Ho
99.  8.17 yoyoyobank3
100.  8.37 Meanjuice
101.  8.60 weatherman223
102.  8.61 N4C0
103.  8.73 Noob's Cubes
104.  8.85 InfinityCuber324
105.  8.88 cuberswoop
106.  9.03 Exmestify
107.  9.44 GrettGrett
108.  9.52 EthanMCuber
109.  9.53 DynaXT
110.  9.54 Puppet09
111.  9.56 samuel roveran
112.  9.76 DaTornadoKarateCuber
113.  9.87 Tekooo
114.  9.88 That1Cuber
115.  9.93 Mike Hughey
116.  10.05 sigalig
117.  10.07 Bigcubesrule
118.  10.24 TheReasonableCuber
119.  10.57 Huntsidermy Cubed
120.  10.65 Twisted Cubing
121.  10.74 Johnathan Young
122.  10.83 Quixoteace
123.  11.34 Bogdan
124.  11.46 Hazwi
125.  11.48 AidenCubes
126.  11.61 bluishshark
127.  11.81 Dabmachine1
128.  11.85 hotufos
129.  12.07 FentheGoat
130.  12.27 P.Love
131.  12.41 Panagiotis Christopoulos
132.  12.60 sqAree
133.  12.83 GT8590
134.  13.18 Penguinocuber
135.  13.32 UkkoE
136.  13.33 Jacck
137.  13.37 Poketube6681
138.  13.61 EmmaTheCapicorn
139.  14.26 sDLfj
140.  15.09 helloimcubedup
141.  15.58 kbrune
142.  15.68 CuberThomas
143.  15.89 pranavAR
144.  16.45 sporteisvogel
145.  17.45 SuperSkewb
146.  18.61 freshcuber.de
147.  19.80 G DA CUBER
148.  20.55 Qzinator
149.  20.96 Andy Chakarov
150.  21.85 Chaseycubes
151.  27.12 DemonChihuahua
152.  31.57 PortugeeJoe
153.  34.77 Duncan Kimmett
154.  1:01.66 BEDWARS IS AMAZING
155.  1:11.49 cubekid2014


*Square-1*(110)
1.  6.13 Brendyn Dunagan
2.  6.75 Ryan Pilat
3.  7.45 blerrpycuber


Spoiler



4.  8.01 BrianJ
5.  8.87 Danny Morgan
6.  9.25 Shaun Mack
6.  9.25 DesertWolf
8.  9.34 Charles Jerome
9.  9.58 Benjamin Warry
10.  9.64 arquillian
11.  9.91 Hayden Ng
12.  9.95 2019ECKE02
13.  10.14 darrensaito
14.  10.35 TipsterTrickster 
15.  10.64 tsutt099
16.  11.35 Sub1Hour
17.  11.52 Legomanz
18.  11.59 DLXCubing
19.  11.82 alyzsnyzs
20.  11.95 Cale S
21.  12.06 Elijah Rain Phelps
22.  12.11 Daniel Partridge
23.  12.34 BradyLawrence
24.  12.47 ichcubegerne
25.  12.73 Luke Garrett
26.  13.65 AidanNoogie
27.  13.76 Shadowjockey
28.  14.16 BradenTheMagician
29.  14.37 Antto Pitkänen
30.  14.39 DGCubes
31.  14.51 Nong Quoc Khanh
32.  15.22 Boris McCoy
33.  15.30 Ricardo Zapata
34.  15.46 derk
35.  15.63 AndyMok
36.  15.91 AustinReed
37.  16.02 qaz
38.  17.29 MCuber
39.  17.32 KarlJagiel
40.  17.65 MichaelNielsen
41.  18.28 Tues
42.  18.44 EDDDY
43.  18.79 Max C.
44.  18.82 sigalig
45.  19.68 bluishshark
46.  19.71 hyn
47.  19.94 Cubey_Tube
48.  20.04 CornerTwisted
49.  20.28 Mr_Man_I_Am
50.  20.54 GrettGrett
51.  20.56 JacobLittleton
52.  20.74 Calcube
53.  20.90 Oliver Pällo
54.  21.31 Fisko
55.  21.49 AmyCubes_
56.  22.00 Logan2017DAYR01
57.  22.93 Jge
58.  22.97 Kacper Jędrzejuk
59.  23.14 Tonester
60.  24.02 CodingCuber
61.  24.55 weatherman223
62.  24.99 SkewbIsTheBestEvent
63.  25.23 InfinityCuber324
63.  25.23 WizardCM
65.  26.68 nigelthecuber
66.  26.73 Bigcubesrule
67.  27.35 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
68.  27.42 NicsMunari
69.  27.53 TheReasonableCuber
70.  27.68 midnightcuberx
71.  27.75 2018KEAR02
72.  28.85 DynaXT
73.  29.17 floqualmie
74.  29.25 EthanMCuber
75.  29.46 Nevan J
76.  29.53 sqAree
77.  29.73 gruuby
78.  30.19 rdurette10
79.  30.26 Meanjuice
80.  30.46 Liam Wadek
81.  33.47 Enirolf
82.  33.55 AidenCubes
83.  33.75 Magma Cubing
84.  34.14 Homeschool Cubing
85.  34.36 Cubing Mania
86.  34.71 ARSCubing
87.  35.70 Cubelet
88.  35.89 lumes2121
89.  36.31 Poorcuber09
90.  38.12 Redicubeman
91.  38.60 Jude_Stradtner
92.  41.04 Ravman
93.  42.18 KellanTheCubingCoder
94.  43.92 White KB
95.  44.10 bh13
96.  44.31 Ordway Persyn
97.  46.02 Twisted Cubing
98.  46.08 yoyoyobank3
99.  49.86 Huntsidermy Cubed
100.  51.47 tavery343
101.  51.91 sporteisvogel
102.  52.77 Bogdan
103.  1:15.96 Jacck
104.  1:17.16 Tekooo
105.  1:17.25 N4C0
106.  1:18.41 stanley chapel
107.  1:33.64 Hazwi
108.  1:50.24 Dabmachine1
109.  DNF MrLunarWolf
109.  DNF CubeLub3r


*Skewb*(132)
1.  1.70 Cody_Caston
2.  1.93 Legomanz
3.  2.38 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  2.49 CornerTwisted
5.  2.69 Nong Quoc Khanh
6.  2.70 Ash Black
7.  2.80 BrianJ
8.  3.05 Brendyn Dunagan
9.  3.25 Shaun Mack
10.  3.26 nigelthecuber
11.  3.42 tsutt099
11.  3.42 VectorCubes
13.  3.46 Cube for Thewan
14.  3.47 Cale S
15.  3.54 KarlJagiel
15.  3.54 AndyMok
17.  3.65 Danny Morgan
18.  3.71 Antto Pitkänen
19.  3.75 Redicubeman
20.  3.78 DhruvA
21.  3.89 2018KEAR02
22.  3.90 AmyCubes_
23.  3.91 Magma Cubing
24.  3.94 Hyperion
25.  3.98 MichaelNielsen
26.  3.99 derk
27.  4.09 NewoMinx
28.  4.13 weatherman223
29.  4.21 d2polld
30.  4.23 Luke Garrett
31.  4.37 Kacper Jędrzejuk
32.  4.40 SkewbIsTheBestEvent
33.  4.43 Ryan Pilat
34.  4.50 any name you wish
35.  4.65 AidanNoogie
36.  4.77 aarush vasanadu
37.  4.83 Triangles_are_cubers
38.  4.84 InfinityCuber324
39.  4.89 N4C0
39.  4.89 cuberswoop
41.  4.99 DynaXT
42.  5.04 WizardCM
43.  5.07 BradenTheMagician
43.  5.07 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
45.  5.11 EDDDY
46.  5.14 DGCubes
47.  5.25 Panagiotis Christopoulos
48.  5.27 Bigcubesrule
49.  5.36 MCuber
50.  5.37 Jude_Stradtner
51.  5.40 Mr_Man_I_Am
51.  5.40 AustinReed
53.  5.44 arquillian
54.  5.49 Logan2017DAYR01
55.  5.55 2017LAMB06
56.  5.60 Max C.
57.  5.64 DLXCubing
58.  5.71 floqualmie
59.  5.74 hotufos
60.  5.75 DUDECUBER
61.  5.76 Parke187
62.  5.77 Calcube
63.  5.82 lumes2121
64.  5.85 LHCUBE2017
65.  5.86 Tues
66.  5.92 Ordway Persyn
67.  5.93 Jammy
68.  5.98 Shadowjockey
69.  6.03 Oliver Pällo
70.  6.06 ichcubegerne
71.  6.11 Jason Tzeng
72.  6.24 Poorcuber09
73.  6.28 Fisko
74.  6.49 JacobLittleton
75.  6.50 sigalig
76.  6.57 Liam Wadek
77.  6.58 bluishshark
78.  6.70 Jack Law
79.  6.72 Tonester
80.  6.75 yoyoyobank3
81.  6.77 qaz
82.  7.32 gruuby
83.  7.35 GrettGrett
84.  7.48 abunickabhi
85.  7.54 Cubey_Tube
86.  7.59 MrLunarWolf
87.  7.75 Tyler Bennett
88.  7.77 rlnninja44
89.  7.82 EthanMCuber
90.  7.83 KellanTheCubingCoder
91.  7.87 Jge
92.  7.98 GooseCuber
93.  7.99 Swagrid
94.  8.20 SpiFunTastic
95.  8.21 Puppet09
96.  8.24 Timona
97.  8.42 Bogdan
97.  8.42 TheReasonableCuber
99.  8.67 2019ECKE02
99.  8.67 Poketube6681
101.  8.79 samuel roveran
102.  8.81 Isaiah The Scott
103.  9.18 Sub1Hour
104.  9.24 ARSCubing
105.  9.74 rdurette10
106.  9.80 Koen van Aller
107.  9.92 That1Cuber
108.  10.13 Dabmachine1
109.  10.14 V Perm
110.  10.88 Sawyer
111.  11.76 Kyle Ho
112.  12.18 Qzinator
113.  12.50 Tekooo
114.  13.33 Hazwi
115.  13.42 Meanjuice
116.  13.60 Ravman
117.  13.77 Cubing Mania
118.  15.92 bh13
119.  16.38 Johnathan Young
120.  17.65 freshcuber.de
121.  17.78 Cubinginatree
122.  17.95 Twisted Cubing
123.  18.03 SuperSkewb
124.  19.14 Jacck
125.  20.70 helloimcubedup
126.  23.00 sporteisvogel
127.  23.07 kbrune
128.  24.05 CuberThomas
129.  24.97 Andy Chakarov
130.  25.84 arbivara
131.  27.72 One Wheel
132.  1:00.86 cubekid2014


*Kilominx*(13)
1.  17.14 Neon
2.  23.45 WizardCM
3.  23.92 NicsMunari


Spoiler



4.  24.96 DGCubes
5.  30.70 gruuby
6.  31.17 ichcubegerne
7.  37.77 Fisko
8.  50.04 Magma Cubing
9.  54.18 TheReasonableCuber
10.  56.90 Meanjuice
11.  1:10.60 Cubing Mania
12.  1:21.19 Bigcubesrule
13.  8:17.65 Jacck


*Mini Guildford*(15)
1.  3:59.99 ichcubegerne
2.  4:05.69 EDDDY
3.  4:07.86 Tues


Spoiler



4.  4:08.52 KarlJagiel
5.  4:30.26 WizardCM
6.  4:35.87 Antto Pitkänen
7.  5:02.32 Kacper Jędrzejuk
8.  5:05.60 Magma Cubing
9.  5:07.45 sigalig
10.  5:40.92 Fisko
11.  6:56.72 TheReasonableCuber
12.  8:19.37 Bigcubesrule
13.  12:03.35 Twisted Cubing
14.  12:15.02 Jacck
15.  13:00.69 Huntsidermy Cubed


*Redi Cube*(16)
1.  5.25 Redicubeman
2.  7.57 DGCubes
3.  9.13 2017LAMB06


Spoiler



4.  10.00 ichcubegerne
5.  11.98 Ash Black
6.  16.09 Magma Cubing
7.  16.53 gruuby
8.  16.65 Sub1Hour
9.  17.88 Fisko
10.  19.60 DynaXT
11.  21.26 Meanjuice
12.  21.58 TheReasonableCuber
13.  23.38 EthanMCuber
14.  26.11 Cubing Mania
15.  38.40 Jacck
16.  44.18 Zacian1516


*Master Pyraminx*(12)
1.  28.59 Neon
2.  34.23 ichcubegerne
3.  42.30 WizardCM


Spoiler



4.  45.30 gruuby
5.  59.53 TheReasonableCuber
6.  59.63 Cube for Thewan
7.  59.64 Jacck
8.  1:02.08 CornerTwisted
9.  1:16.40 One Wheel
10.  1:17.30 freshcuber.de
11.  1:47.11 Magma Cubing
12.  DNF InfinityCuber324


*15 Puzzle*(6)
1.  11.25 aarush vasanadu
2.  20.22 CodingCuber
3.  22.13 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  29.21 DGCubes
5.  36.66 freshcuber.de
6.  3:03.47 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(7)
1.  45.35 any name you wish
2.  52.14 arquillian
3.  52.30 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  55.92 WizardCM
5.  56.77 kbrune
6.  DNF aarush vasanadu
6.  DNF Meanjuice


*Mirror Blocks*(20)
1.  14.26 BradenTheMagician
2.  21.58 Haya_Mirror
3.  25.58 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  32.94 gruuby
5.  37.58 Ash Black
6.  40.36 WizardCM
7.  42.96 TheReasonableCuber
8.  47.68 Jammy
9.  50.60 DGCubes
10.  55.83 juanixxds
11.  58.72 Cubing Mania
12.  1:00.04 SuperSkewb
13.  1:07.10 Meanjuice
14.  1:08.51 Hyperion
15.  1:13.89 DistanceRunner25
16.  1:18.66 GrettGrett
17.  1:27.80 CuberThomas
18.  1:28.11 freshcuber.de
19.  1:29.79 Hazwi
20.  1:58.83 Bigcubesrule


*Curvy Copter*(2)
1.  1:33.33 DGCubes
2.  1:55.65 V Perm

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(9)
1.  17.94 Charles Jerome
2.  25.24 edd_dib
3.  25.78 vishwasankarcubing


Spoiler



4.  29.05 SpeedyOctahedron
5.  37.74 Kit Clement
6.  1:21.80 DGCubes
7.  1:28.58 xyzzy
8.  2:03.90 Magma Cubing
9.  3:32.59 freshcuber.de



*Contest results*(338)
1.  1670 Luke Garrett
2.  1531 EDDDY
3.  1508 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  1478 ichcubegerne
5.  1441 KarlJagiel
6.  1418 AndyMok
7.  1386 sigalig
8.  1368 Tues
9.  1298 AidanNoogie
10.  1284 DhruvA
11.  1277 BrianJ
12.  1268 WizardCM
13.  1266 Danny Morgan
14.  1226 Max C.
15.  1216 tsutt099
16.  1205 arquillian
17.  1175 DGCubes
18.  1173 gruuby
19.  1163 AmyCubes_
20.  1145 AustinReed
21.  1141 derk
22.  1129 Charles Jerome
23.  1128 MCuber
24.  1109 Brendyn Dunagan
25.  1105 Ryan Pilat
26.  1091 Jude_Stradtner
27.  1089 Kacper Jędrzejuk
28.  1044 Shadowjockey
29.  1038 Liam Wadek
30.  1025 TheReasonableCuber
31.  1007 Ash Black
32.  1006 Magma Cubing
33.  951 Hayden Ng
34.  948 Cubey_Tube
35.  942 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
36.  940 Ordway Persyn
37.  929 Tonester
38.  926 agradess2
39.  919 weatherman223
40.  917 Cody_Caston
41.  916 Fisko
42.  881 DynaXT
43.  878 Antto Pitkänen
44.  876 Jge
45.  875 Shaun Mack
46.  871 2017LAMB06
47.  867 DLXCubing
48.  854 aarush vasanadu
49.  846 Cale S
50.  836 2018KEAR02
51.  834 juanixxds
52.  831 CornerTwisted
52.  831 Logan2017DAYR01
54.  830 Camerone Chin
55.  826 lumes2121
56.  823 Jammy
57.  821 asiahyoo1997
58.  819 NewoMinx
59.  791 Cube for Thewan
60.  772 Parke187
61.  771 Triangles_are_cubers
62.  769 nigelthecuber
63.  758 Bigcubesrule
64.  750 darrensaito
65.  740 Legomanz
66.  726 Oliver Pällo
67.  725 Utkarsh Ashar
68.  712 rdurette10
69.  709 Boris McCoy
70.  702 Koen van Aller
71.  698 SpiFunTastic
72.  697 Adam Chodyniecki
72.  697 MartinN13
74.  693 MichaelNielsen
75.  690 Timona
76.  689 InfinityCuber324
77.  688 CodingCuber
78.  677 Redicubeman
79.  675 Calcube
80.  673 cubeth
81.  665 VectorCubes
81.  665 Cubing Mania
83.  645 qaz
84.  633 Theo Goluboff
85.  629 sqAree
85.  629 Paradox4
87.  620 TipsterTrickster 
88.  619 lilwoaji
89.  618 bluishshark
90.  610 yoyoyobank3
91.  607 d2polld
92.  603 Nong Quoc Khanh
93.  595 midnightcuberx
94.  587 Puppet09
95.  586 Trexrush1
96.  579 Sawyer
97.  574 Mr_Man_I_Am
98.  565 JacobLittleton
99.  563 any name you wish
100.  551 Labano
101.  537 Fred Lang
102.  534 Isaiah The Scott
103.  533 BradyLawrence
104.  529 Ontricus
105.  527 eyeballboi
106.  522 fdskljgrie
106.  522 Dabmachine1
108.  521 KDJ
109.  515 hyn
110.  514 Nitin Kumar 2018
111.  513 Nevan J
112.  512 KellanTheCubingCoder
113.  511 Swagrid
114.  507 Sean Hartman
115.  506 Keroma12
116.  503 FishTalons
116.  503 LHCUBE2017
118.  502 Hyperion
119.  497 Sub1Hour
120.  494 floqualmie
121.  491 mariotdias
122.  483 abunickabhi
123.  471 TheCubingAddict980
124.  468 bbbbbbbowen
125.  460 SkewbIsTheBestEvent
126.  459 tom0989123
127.  458 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
128.  456 parkertrager
129.  455 Poorcuber09
130.  452 2019ECKE02
131.  451 AidenCubes
132.  450 ARSCubing
133.  449 hotufos
134.  448 zxmdm666
135.  447 CubeLub3r
136.  438 xyzzy
137.  430 NathanaelCubes
138.  429 Kgr
139.  428 SpeedCubeLegend17
140.  427 abhijat
141.  424 Heewon Seo
142.  422 KingWilwin16
142.  422 NicsMunari
144.  414 turtwig
145.  412 Ianwubby
146.  410 Cubelet
147.  404 Meanjuice
148.  401 DanielCubes
149.  400 Kyle Ho
150.  399 Victor Tang
151.  397 thecubemaster23
152.  391 Jason Tzeng
153.  388 kbrune
153.  388 GooseCuber
155.  384 Jack Law
156.  383 FentheGoat
157.  378 Jakub D
158.  374 Dream Cubing
158.  374 Topher_
158.  374 Poketube6681
161.  359 White KB
162.  357 Cubing_Paddy
163.  354 Vince M
163.  354 the super cuber
165.  352 PCCuber
166.  351 Bogdan
167.  349 Ravman
168.  348 bennettstouder
169.  347 Jacck
170.  344 N4C0
171.  333 DemonChihuahua
172.  328 sporteisvogel
173.  323 stanley chapel
174.  322 ican97
175.  315 alyzsnyzs
176.  312 GrettGrett
176.  312 JakeAK
178.  308 jameschng
179.  306 cuberswoop
180.  303 Clock_Enthusiast
181.  302 Kaedenthecuber
182.  300 MikaSmulders
183.  299 benzhao
184.  298 samuel roveran
185.  297 Amelia Cheng
186.  294 tobysthatsall
187.  292 LwBigcubes
188.  290 FishyIshy
188.  290 Abram Grimsley
190.  286 vishwasankarcubing
191.  284 Panagiotis Christopoulos
192.  283 EthanMCuber
193.  282 breadears
193.  282 Ssiא
195.  279 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
196.  278 Hazwi
196.  278 Caíque crispim
198.  277 Noob's Cubes
199.  271 SpeedyReedy
199.  271 Omkar1
201.  267 That1Cuber
202.  258 c00bmaster
202.  258 qatumciuzacqul
202.  258 rlnninja44
205.  252 Tekooo
206.  250 50ph14
207.  249 Jrg
208.  246 Daniel Partridge
209.  241 CuberThomas
210.  237 Burrito
211.  236 20luky3
211.  236 Running for cube
213.  230 JohnDaCuber
214.  229 jcuber213
215.  226 tavery343
216.  224 CuberMan28
217.  220 Scrambled
218.  218 Twisted Cubing
219.  212 ARJCuber
219.  212 yCArp
221.  211 Nihahhat
222.  210 dhafin
222.  210 Quixoteace
224.  209 Huntsidermy Cubed
225.  207 Johnathan Young
226.  205 DUDECUBER
227.  201 Hana_n
228.  198 Henry13
229.  195 Mattia Pasquini
229.  195 Chaseycubes
231.  194 SpeedCubeReview
232.  192 Caleb Ashley
233.  190 InlandEmpireCuber
234.  189 freshcuber.de
235.  187 P.Love
235.  187 One Wheel
237.  186 Qzinator
237.  186 Enirolf
239.  184 V Perm
240.  183 wgisme
240.  183 calcuber1800
242.  179 WHY841
243.  177 Enoch Jiang
244.  176 nurhid.hisham
245.  173 logofetesulo1
246.  172 MrLunarWolf
247.  168 Kaito Kid Cuber
248.  166 WTFperm
249.  163 Elo13
250.  162 Somebody0009
251.  159 mihnea3000
252.  156 Natemophi
252.  156 helloimcubedup
252.  156 Jules Graham
255.  150 trangium
256.  146 Rollercoasterben 
257.  139 Li Xiang
258.  137 pb_cuber
259.  133 Duncan Kimmett
260.  130 Super_Cuber903
261.  127 DesertWolf
262.  126 Tyler Bennett
263.  124 bh13
264.  122 DaTornadoKarateCuber
265.  121 Cubinginatree
266.  120 Exmestify
267.  117 myoder
268.  114 arbivara
269.  112 benjihunt97
269.  112 blerrpycuber
271.  110 Andy Chakarov
272.  109 sDLfj
273.  107 Mike Hughey
274.  106 Benjamin Warry
274.  106 adiwastu
274.  106 edcuberrules8473
277.  102 padddi
277.  102 Abucuberksa
279.  100 Homeschool Cubing
280.  99 Rubik01
281.  97 SuperSkewb
282.  94 Elijah Rain Phelps
283.  90 MatsBergsten
284.  89 Jlit
285.  88 pranavAR
286.  83 Penguinocuber
287.  82 Ricardo Zapata
288.  79 G DA CUBER
289.  76 EmmaTheCapicorn
290.  75 Olivecubr
291.  74 FeelTheBeat
292.  73 filmip
293.  71 Mormi
294.  69 IsekaiMe
294.  69 UkkoE
296.  68 Nash171
297.  67 jordi_frei
298.  63 Mrdoobery
298.  63 Lukz
300.  62 Kim38889
301.  61 cubekid2014
302.  60 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
302.  60 Rubika-37-021204
302.  60 JC Botha
305.  54 Cubing_Marmot
306.  53 Elisa Rippe
307.  52 GT8590
308.  51 (ec)3
309.  50 Lord brainy
309.  50 Maxematician
311.  47 iamverygoodperson2x2
312.  46 1davey29
313.  39 Cand
314.  36 GWL1000
315.  35 LittleLumos
316.  34 StopMotionCuber
316.  34 elimescube
318.  31 Neon
319.  30 Cuberstache
320.  29 yijunleow
321.  28 Zacian1516
322.  25 Iglesauce
323.  22 Haya_Mirror
323.  22 PortugeeJoe
325.  20 lucazdoescubingstuff
326.  19 Athervus
327.  17 BEDWARS IS AMAZING
328.  16 Lutz_P
329.  13 HelgeBerlin
330.  12 Crue11a
330.  12 edd_dib
332.  10 SpeedyOctahedron
333.  9 JailtonMendes
333.  9 DistanceRunner25
333.  9 Kit Clement
336.  6 DarkSolver2201
337.  5 QQGoh
338.  4 JaxsonEisthebest


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 22, 2022)

338 competitors this week! The winner for this week is number 128!

That means our winner this week is *parkertrager!* Congratulations!!


----------

